# forum upgrade complete



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I've completed the basics of the forum upgrade. There is still quite a bit of work to do fixing minor issues, but the forums should mostly be working.

Let me know here if you see any problems.

Mike


----------



## patriota

Can't we hide avatars anymore?

Our native languages aren't being displayed under our usernames.


----------



## AnythingGoes

Congratulations! It was fun watching bits of the forum come & go during the upgrade. 

I've just discovered one terrific enhancement: the SwiftKey keyboard for Android works properly now. It used to have annoying glitches at the ends of sentences.


----------



## mkellogg

patriota said:


> Can't we hide avatars anymore?


As I am trying to say, the upgrade is still incomplete. The forums are working (I think), but there are a still quite a few features missing and formatting that needs to be fixed.


----------



## patriota

mkellogg said:


> As I am trying to say, the upgrade is still incomplete.


You also said that we should let you know if we saw any problems.


----------



## Mr.Dent2

Since the upgrade I have been unable to log in under my forum name: Mr.Dent
I have reregistered under this new user name in order to post this. I am confident that I am using the correct user name and password as I have them stored in 2 different places and I have faithfully reproduced them. I did use the "contact us" button at the bottom of the page, but as I have not received a response, I decided to resort to the strategy of posting here.


----------



## Amapolas

The new version looks good. No problems so far. Congratulations!


----------



## KalAlbè

Sweet upgrade. 

Can we change skins now?


----------



## AnythingGoes

The font is uncomfortably small in the mobile version. Is there a way to set a preference for a larger one?


----------



## Hector9

I really like the new version! 



Mr.Dent2 said:


> Since the upgrade I have been unable to log in under my forum name: Mr.Dent
> I have reregistered under this new user name in order to post this. I am confident that I am using the correct user name and password as I have them stored in 2 different places and I have faithfully reproduced them. I did use the "contact us" button at the bottom of the page, but as I have not received a response, I decided to resort to the strategy of posting here.



*@mkellogg *


----------



## SevenDays

I tend to resist change; I prefer the tried and true. But I must admit, this upgrade is awesome. 
Cheers


----------



## swift

Hey, Mike.

Great job with the transition to this new interface.

One thing I noticed, though, is that we no longer have the “ignored content” placeholder you’d set up last year:





mkellogg said:


> I made some changes.  What do you think?
> 
> - Now you get a placeholder for the message.
> - The username shows, but not the avatar.  I figured that if you didn't much care for somebody, you probably didn't want to see their avatar.  I could get rid of the name, too, if you want!


Could this be restored?


----------



## Hector9

@mkellogg why the list doesn't have translation to and from Swedish on the drop down menu list?







Also the "*Spanish to*" and "*Spanish from*" should include "*Spanish to Italian/German*" and "*Spanish from Italian/German*":


----------



## mkellogg

So far, so good. The forums seem to be working and I haven't seen any major problems. Keep reporting things that you see that could be fixed. I will be back in the morning and try to fix as much as I can during the day.


----------



## Graciela J

What is happening with the date in the posts? It appears in a strange format:

*21 dAmerica/Argentina/Buenos_Aires Noviembre dAmerica/Argentina/Buenos_Aires 2014*

It seems that the software can't replace a variable with the date delimiter.


----------



## Encolpius

The new version sucks.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I like the upgraded version plus there seem to be no problem on my end.

One thing I was wondering about is whether it would be possibile to restore users' info (native language, provenance, etc.) which are no longer displayed (at least on mobile) when they answer forum questions.


----------



## philchinamusical

Thanks for the great work! I used to be an administrator of some forum so I know how tough it is to upgrade such one with so many information stored.

However, is it possible to add a little button or link to the thread entries in the thread list page? Then we can just click it to open the entry in new browser tab or window? It might be helpful while we're jumping in and out of the threads looking for certain information.

Thanks again!


----------



## bearded

Hello Mike
At first sight, a couple of features I cannot find in the new version:
- there used to be a very convenient  arrow showing 'top' at the bottom of each page on the right...
- there used to be a list of my selected forums (those I follow and for which I receive notifications…)
Possibly, it's me who cannot find those… Otherwise, will they be resumed? Thanks in advance and
best regards from 'bearded'.


----------



## elroy

Hector9 said:


> @mkellogg why the list doesn't have translation to and from Swedish on the drop down menu list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the "*Spanish to*" and "*Spanish from*" should include "*Spanish to Italian/German*" and "*Spanish from Italian/German*":


 This has nothing to do with the upgrade.  We don’t have a Swedish dictionary on the website.


----------



## Hector9

elroy said:


> We don’t have a Swedish dictionary on the website.



No? When you go to the home (wordreference.com) and you press the drop down languages list there is Swedish:






It just doesn't appear when you go to the forums

Also, check this out: Engelsk-svensk ordbok - WordReference.com


----------



## elroy

Oh, wow, you’re right.  I had no idea!


----------



## Artifacs

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've completed the basics of the forum upgrade. There is still quite a bit of work to do fixing minor issues, but the forums should mostly be working.
> 
> Let me know here if you see any problems.
> 
> Mike



I like the new version. Good Job! 
I've written a few posts and noticed I can't find the edit link to correct typos and mistakes in the fresh ones.
Is it just me or anyone noticed this too?

Cheers.

EDIT: Yes. It's working. The EDIT link shows itself when I make the screen bigger. Sorry. False Alarm.


----------



## Artifacs

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've completed the basics of the forum upgrade. There is still quite a bit of work to do fixing minor issues, but the forums should mostly be working.
> 
> Let me know here if you see any problems.
> 
> Mike



I like the new version. Good Job! 
I've written a few posts and noticed I can't find the edit link to correct typos and mistakes in the fresh ones.
Is it just me?  Has anyone else noticed this too?

Cheers.


----------



## Amapolas

Artifacs said:


> I like the new version. Good Job!
> I've written a few posts and noticed I can't find the edit link to correct typos and mistakes in the fresh ones.
> Is it just me?  Has anyone else noticed this too?
> 
> Cheers.


The edit links does show in my device. Hope you get that fixed soon, Arti.


----------



## lingobingo

Yes, where has the EDIT link gone? I would be lost without that facility!

Another change that I hope wasn’t intentional:
I can no longer hover over the word *Alerts* to see which of them I haven’t checked. Instead I have to open the whole list, only to find there’s no highlighting to indicate the items I haven’t yet looked at.

The new look is nice though… 

EDIT: As you can see, the EDIT link did come up as soon as I posted this, and I’m using it here. But I think maybe there is an issue as it’s disappeared on other posts. Has the time for which it stays been drastically shortened? I hope not.


----------



## Artifacs

Amapolas said:


> The edit links does show in my device. Hope you get that fixed soon, Arti.


Thank you, Amapolas, nice to read you.  
Yeah, I've found it already. It was a false alarm. See you in the Spanish Subforum. Have a great day !


----------



## grassy

I have trouble distinguishing threads that have already been replied to from those that haven't. Can the "Replies: 0" be in red as it was in the olden days? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lingobingo

grassy said:


> Can the "Replies: 0" be in red as it was in the olden days?


----------



## VicNicSor

mkellogg said:


> Let me know here if you see any problems.


The function "select + ctrl" doesn't work properly. Actually, it worked perfectly in the version before last — you could select any parts of the post using "select+ctrl" and apply any editing — change front, color, size etc. In the last one, you could select using "select+ctrl", but only change type color (in order to, e.g. make the type boldface you had to select the needed parts separately). After the current upgrade, I can't even do "select+ctrl". Or is it temporary?


----------



## Charlie Parker

So far so good Mike. The only problem I've noticed is that mine always comes up English-Spanish and I'm only interested in French-English or English-French. How can I set it so that is always my default option?


----------



## heypresto

Charlie Parker said:


> So far so good Mike. The only problem I've noticed is that mine always comes up English-Spanish and I'm only interested in French-English or English-French. How can I set it so that is always my default option?


----------



## ewie

Charlie Parker said:


> The only problem I've noticed is that mine always comes up English-Spanish and I'm only interested in French-English or English-French. How can I set it so that is always my default option?


That's annoying.

I also don't think the new Big Capitals for people with no avatar add much ... other than a need to keep checking which A or G or Z is speaking


----------



## VicNicSor

ewie said:


> I also don't think the new Big Capitals for people with no avatar add much ... other than a need to keep checking which A or G or Z is speaking


In the last version no-avatar users were by default identified by the (preferred) gender, now by the first nickname letter. A more useful option I guess could be by the country — e.g., the national flag of your coutnry.


----------



## ewie

What I'm essentially saying is that I keep thinking those Big Capitals are avatars, and they aren't.


----------



## VicNicSor

taraa said:


> Why when I write a post I should wait 23 seconds to post again?


Only 23? In the last version it was 30.


----------



## siares

Copy from *heypresto's *pdf
I'm having to post this as a PDF because I can't post it as text. Since the upgrade, very little working for me. I can't post anything. My avatar (but no user name, native language, or 'online indicator') comes up in threads, but no box to type anything in. It's the same if I click on 'Quote' or 'Reply' in the previous post. And it's the same when I try to send a private message. I even got a new email address and re-registered here with a new account, but still to no avail. I can highlight some of the previous post, but the little "reply" reply doesn't show. I get a red flag on 'Alerts' button telling me how many I have, but hovering the mouse over it doesn't bring up the drop-down panel like it used to. Having to click through to another page slows things down rather. The dictionary in English Only, and all the other forums I looked at, defaults to English-Spanish. Please could someone tell Paulfromitaly or DonnyB, that I will stick with my original account, and give them my apologies. Thanks 
-----------
@Paulfromitaly @DonnyB


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Can we now like posts? There is a ''likes received'' functionality but no way to actually give likes as far as I can see.


----------



## taraa

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Can we now like posts? There is a ''likes received'' functionality but no way to actually give likes as far as I can see.


It's in private messages


----------



## DonnyB

To heypresto!

In the hope that you can read this... thanks for letting us know: I'm sure Mike will see what he can do to rescue you.


----------



## Loob

It seems that when you delete a post, no trace is left - there's no grey block, no "post deleted" message ... just nothing. Deleted threads do, however, leave a trace.

(I'll repeat what I said in my just-deleted post: unlike ewie, I like those coloured capital letters - they make it easier to see who's posting.)


..............................

LATER: deleted posts issue now sorted - thank you, Mike!


----------



## lingobingo

Loob said:


> It seems that when you delete a post, no trace is left - there's no grey block, no "post deleted" message ... just nothing. Deleted threads do, however, leave a trace.
> 
> (I'll repeat what I said in my just-deleted post: unlike ewie, I like those coloured capital letters - they make it easier to see who's posting.)




Yes. I’ve just had to explain a comment of mine agreeing with a now deleted post of which no indication remains!

And those capital letters also make it easier to know where you’re up to in your Alerts – assuming we’re not going to get the very useful highlighting back in that menu?


----------



## DonnyB

Loob said:


> It seems that when you delete a post, no trace is left - there's no grey block, no "post deleted" message ... just nothing. Deleted threads do, however, leave a trace.
> 
> (I'll repeat what I said in my just-deleted post: unlike ewie, I like those coloured capital letters - they make it easier to see who's posting.)


The moderators can still see them, as before: we can see who deleted them and what was in them.  

I like the new letter avatars, too - much better than those evil-looking question-marks!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody  I think I've taken care of the most problematic issues. I will keep looking through the list of reports to see what is important or easy to fix. Some of the more difficult ones might take a few days to find fixes for.

@heypresto, I think you need to clear your browser's cache, or use a different web browser in the meantime.


----------



## swift

Hi, Mike.

Three *Four *more things I’ve noticed in addition to the ignored placeholder that’s gone:

A bunch of _attachments _(e.g. screenshots) were lost in the transition. As a result, some posts are less effective at explaining the objects for which people wanted to find an equivalent term in a given language. Other attachments, like book excerpts that illustrate a point, are also gone. Can those be recovered?
A list of following and followers is now visible, although it only shows a reduced number of forum members. When you click on _more_, it shows nothing. I remember you had masked the list of followers from public view. Can we go back to that setting?
The mobile view looks weird. The header specifically: you don’t get to see the search nor the new window icons unless you switch to the landscape view, but even then they appear in weird places.
The social media functionality is gone too! We used to be able to share a given post on FB, TW and via e-mail. Now we can only share the entire thread page (links at the bottom of the page).


----------



## swift

Ok, maybe *six*:
5. The _Preview_ will only work if you’ve typed a few characters in the editor box. This seems logic, but there used to be a way to go to the *advanced editor* even without typing anything beforehand.​6. When you edit a post, there are two buttons that take precedence over _Save _when you tab and hit enter, which seems counterintuitive.​


----------



## Loob

bearded said:


> - there used to be a list of my selected forums (those I follow and for which I receive notifications…)


I've found it! On the Forums header line, try hitting not the word "Watched" but the little down-arrow next to the word "Watched"


----------



## lingobingo

Loob — They’ve cut half your head off!


----------



## Loob

lingobingo said:


> Loob — They’ve cut half your head off!


Yes, Mike had to do something special last time round to look after those of us with non-standard-size avatars. I'm sure there are higher priorities


----------



## ewie

Charlie Parker said:


> How can I set it so that is always my default option?





mkellogg said:


> I've taken care of the most problematic issues.




(I'll just get used to the Big Caps)


----------



## bearded

Loob said:


> I've found it! On the Forums header line, try hitting not the word "Watched" but the little down-arrow next to the word "Watched"


It works!  A great many thanks!!


----------



## Packard

I can't seem to post images anymore, but I see that others have been able to do so.  How is it performed?


----------



## Peterdg

patriota said:


> Can't we hide avatars anymore?


I don't know if it was possible in the previous version. I remember having written a work-around when the site was upgraded from VBulletin to XenForo: see here. It will still work for the new version that has been installed now (I tried it).

However, the workaround I published in the above mentioned link to emulate the "Toggle Forum" function of VBulletin, does not work anymore the way I described it since the layout of the forum page changed.

However, it is still possible to do it this way:

For each forum language block that you want to hide from the forum main page, enter the following lines in the Stylebot editor:

_div.block.block--category.block--category25 {
    display: none;
}_

The "25" in the above line, will hide the complete French language block from the forum main page. You can identify the "25" by clicking on "French" in the title block. In the browser's address bar, yoy will see the following:

""https://forum.wordreference.com/#french.25""

That is where the "25" comes from.

You can add the three lines above for each language block you want to hide from the main forum page. Of course, you have to change the "25" to whatever number corresponds to the language block you want to hide.


----------



## heypresto

Thanks *Mike*. I've got it working in Chrome now.   I'll clear the cache in Opera next . . .

And thanks* siares* for reproducing my PDF for me.


----------



## PaulQ

I'm very impressed with the new look. I have tried it in Win 10 and 7, Opera and Firefox - all's good.



Packard said:


> I can't seem to post images anymore, but I see that others have been able to do so.  How is it performed?


Click the picture icon in the toolbar and insert the image's address - click OK.







Oh... it isn't resizing...


----------



## VicNicSor

Now you can only attach pictures (from your computer) if you start a new thread, but not when posting in an existing thread. Also, the attachments made in the previous forum version are not available now.


----------



## Loob

bearded said:


> It works!  A great many thanks!!


I've just found another way.

When you can't see the Forums header line because you're part-way down a page, the word *Forums* appears in the top left-hand corner with a down-arrow next to it. Hit the down-arrow (not the word) and you get all the choices you would get by going to the header line and selecting from there. Woo-hoo!


----------



## bearded

You are a magician, Loob
Many thanks once again!!


----------



## Packard

PaulQ said:


> I'm very impressed with the new look. I have tried it in Win 10 and 7, Opera and Firefox - all's good.
> 
> 
> Click the picture icon in the toolbar and insert the image's address - click OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... it isn't resizing...








Got it!  Thanks.  And yes, it does not shrink it down in size like it used to.  But then you don't have to click it to make it big again.


----------



## PaulQ

The image needs to shrink, otherwise people will unwittingly insert wide images. These have the effect of spreading beyond the edge of the screen, pushing the "Quote" and "Reply" buttons off the screen to the right and also extending the length of a line of text, so that the only way to read a question would be to scroll right.


----------



## Packard

PaulQ said:


> The image needs to shrink, otherwise people will unwittingly insert wide images. These have the effect of spreading beyond the edge of the screen, pushing the "Quote" and "Reply" buttons off the screen to the right and also extending the length of a line of text, so that the only way to read a question would be to scroll right.



OK.  I get that.  But we cannot control that, it that correct?  That is a formatting control that has be be part of the software.


----------



## Mary49

Hi,
there's something wrong with this thread:  piano cottura ad induzione   The post went upside down, the first is now the last (bottom of the page) and the last is the first (top of the page).


----------



## Jektor

.
-> "Improvementitis"...
forum.wordreference.com - upgrading-the-forums
.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> Hi,
> there's something wrong with this thread:  piano cottura ad induzione   The post went upside down, the first is now the last (bottom of the page) and the last is the first (top of the page).


Even worse.. the first is the last, and the second is the first!


----------



## Ballenero

Encolpius said:


> The new version sucks.


I agree. It's a bungle and I'm angry.


----------



## SwissPete

Nice job, Mike.
There may be some minor adjustments here and there, but the new version looks good.
Congratulations.


----------



## Loob

I've just come across a post saying "We do that a lot here", and realised that location information isn't being shown under usernames any more.  This doesn't matter where an individual's 'country of residence' and 'country of native language' are one and the same; but could lead to misunderstandings in those - not infrequent - cases where they are different. Could location information (where given) be restored?


----------



## VicNicSor

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Can we now like posts? There is a ''likes received'' functionality but no way to actually give likes as far as I can see.


All members who have any number of likes were registered here in 2004, at the start of the forum. That's probably when this option was available for a short time.


----------



## Magazine

Let's see if the edit function works, I only just connected and haven't posted yet.
I see some formatting is visible now, like the _strike through_ and insert image...Ewie showed me how to do that, I will be forever in his debt 

so edit function, let's see.

Yes , adding this edit.

Pictures work? 
oh yes, Ewie , they do


----------



## VicNicSor

Today, after the upgrade, you could see in a user's — and your own — profile who follows whom, but now it's not available again. Why was it removed?


----------



## Magazine

Loob said:


> I've just come across a post saying "We do that a lot here", and realised that location information isn't being shown under usernames any more.



Hey!!! I hadn't noticed that either, I personally think location is important, I actually asked somebody the other day where he was from , he just said "Spanish" and made a dozen mistakes in Spanish. I thought he was a non-native speaker and didn't want to say anything he might consider rude.


----------



## AnythingGoes

Magazine said:


> Hey!!! I hadn't noticed that either, I personally think location is important, I actually asked somebody the other day where he was from , he just said "Spanish" and made a dozen mistakes in Spanish. I thought he was a non-native speaker and didn't want to say anything he might consider rude.


It's currently there in the desktop version but not the mobile version.


----------



## DonnyB

VicNicSor said:


> Today, after the upgrade, you could see in a user's — and your own — profile who follows whom, but now it's not available again. Why was it removed?


I think there were concerns over privacy issues, at least as far as being able to view other peoples' lists was concerned.


----------



## Magazine

AnythingGoes said:


> It's currently there in the desktop version but not the mobile version.


It isn't on my desktop version. I can only see : Español -España so my Spanish is from Spain.....but on the old version I mentioned Madrid as my location, which has disappeared.


----------



## TheCrociato91

AnythingGoes said:


> It's currently there in the desktop version but not the mobile version.


Yes, I'd love to have it back on the mobile version too.

Also, on desktop it only displays the native language and no longer the provenance/location, which one can only find after clicking on the avatar. Granted, the language spoken is the most important bit of information, but since many users don't indicate the _variety_ of language they speak, I always found it useful to also have the provenance/location shown by default.


----------



## AnythingGoes

TheCrociato91 said:


> Yes, I'd love to have it back on the mobile version too.
> 
> Also, on desktop it only displays the native language and no longer the provenance/location, which one can only find after clicking on the avatar. Granted, the language spoken is the most important bit of information, but since many users don't indicate the _variety_ of language they speak, I always found it useful to also have the provenance/location shown by default.


----------



## VicNicSor

DonnyB said:


> I think there were concerns over privacy issues, at least as far as being able to view other peoples' lists were concerned.


I thought so too. But I think it wouldn't harm anyone's privacy if one could see at least _their own_ list?...


----------



## Magazine

TheCrociato91 said:


> Yes, I'd love to have it back on the mobile version too.
> 
> Also, on desktop it only displays the native language and no longer the provenance/location, which one can only find after clicking on the avatar. Granted, the language spoken is the most important bit of information, but since many users don't indicate the _variety_ of language they speak, I always found it useful to also have the provenance/location shown by default.


Indeed, I agree 
I am not precisely a newbie but  would never have had the idea to click on the avatar to see whether to find the location there. 

Good job, Croaciato


----------



## DonnyB

VicNicSor said:


> I thought so too. But I think it wouldn't harm anyone's privacy if one could see at least _their own_ list?...


That would be useful, I agree. 

I don't know how easy it would be to reinstate just that, but now that the facility to hover over the 'follow' option on somebody's profile and see whether they're following you or not has been removed, there doesn't seem to be any way of finding out who your followers are (if any).


----------



## Amapolas

Magazine said:


> Hey!!! I hadn't noticed that either, I personally think location is important, I actually asked somebody the other day where he was from , he just said "Spanish" and made a dozen mistakes in Spanish. I thought he was a non-native speaker and didn't want to say anything he might consider rude.


That information is still available in your profile. For instance, I tap on your avatar and go to your profile and read ‘De Madrid al cielo’, as usual. Saludos, amigo Magazine.


----------



## Magazine

Packard said:


> I can't seem to post images anymore, but I see that others have been able to do so.  How is it performed?



I used the old version of adding pictures, it works fine.

Find a picture, click on *copy image, go to the post and   *

_nothing happens, so weird, I added the previous picture like that, wow, now it doesn't work any more _**

*

*

*¡¡HEY!! it shows Ewie is special, it only works with "his" name *


----------



## swift

Following and followers list has been removed from public view. Thanks, Mike!


----------



## mkellogg

Taking something that has been private, and that people might have expected to remain private, and making it public is not something that we want to do here.  A little google searching will show you how people reacted when Facebook did that to people.

Long-term, we can discuss changing that, but we shouldn't do it today.


----------



## Amapolas

Oops. I can’t edit my previous post. I wanted to add that further reading down the thread showed me our Italian friend had already made you aware of it, but I get a message that I should be considerate of users who may have already responded, and I don’t get permission to edit. Weird.


----------



## Jektor

.
Sigh... We'll be spending weeks sorting out this mess...  Bring back the previous version, which worked fine.


----------



## Magazine

Ah well, it only works with some pictures, I added this one, amapolita  , wth the new method.


----------



## Peterdg

Jektor said:


> .
> Sigh... We'll be spending weeks sorting out this mess...  Bring back the previous version, which worked fine.


What mess? 

I think this update went remarkably well.

Excellent job Mike!!!!


----------



## lingobingo

Amapolas said:


> Oops. I can’t edit my previous post. I wanted to add that further reading down the thread showed me our Italian friend had already made you aware of it, but I get a message that I should be considerate of users who may have already responded, and I don’t get permission to edit. Weird.


If you’re getting the “please be considerate” message (since messages disappear entirely now and no one even knows one’s been deleted), you should be able to edit. But it’s different from before. Instead of a new window coming up, you edit the post in its original field.


----------



## Magazine

lingobingo said:


> If you’re getting the “please be considerate” message *(since messages disappear entirely now and no one even knows one’s been deleted*), you should be able to edit. But it’s different from before. Instead of a new window coming up, you edit the post in its original field.



Hmmm, how did you find that out?


----------



## Amapolas

lingobingo said:


> If you’re getting the “please be considerate” message (since messages disappear entirely now and no one even knows one’s been deleted), you should be able to edit. But it’s different from before. Instead of a new window coming up, you edit the post in its original field.


Oh, I see. Thank you, Lingobingo, that's right. 


Peterdg said:


> What mess?
> 
> I think this update went remarkably well.
> 
> Excellent job Mike!!!!


I totally agree. It just takes getting used to change. As with everything else in life.-


----------



## lingobingo

Magazine said:


> Hmmm, how did you find that out?


See post #41 on this thread.


----------



## Loob

lingobingo said:


> messages disappear entirely now and no one even knows one’s been deleted


Mike's just sorted that, lingo!


----------



## Rodal

bearded said:


> It works!  A great many thanks!!



I find everything is so big, couldn't we keep the same font as in the old version? The purple is more intense than before, I miss the old format.


----------



## Jektor

​


----------



## Peterdg

Jektor said:


> ​


That's because you clicked the little wheel on the very right side of menu bar (the one that is in blue in your screen shot).  Click it again, and the editing icons will appear again.


----------



## lingobingo

Loob said:


> Mike's just sorted that, lingo!


OK, thanks Loob. This thread is so long now, it’s difficult to keep up with what’s going on!


----------



## Rodal

Something that I thought it would be changed is the tiny little tab that exists to access the specialized forums such as Medical Spanish. This continues to be hard to find and unless someone tells you, it's not self intuitive to get there.


----------



## Graciela J

Magazine said:


> It isn't on my desktop version. I can only see : Español -España so my Spanish is from Spain.....but on the old version I mentioned Madrid as my location, which has disappeared.



If you put the mouse cursor over the poster's name, or over the avatar, the profile window will appear with the information.


----------



## Jektor

Peterdg said:


> That's because you clicked the little wheel on the very right side of menu bar (the one that is in blue in your screen shot).  Click it again, and the editing icons will appear again.



Thanks. 
.


----------



## elroy

What is the point of that wheel?  Why would one want to disable the editing tools?


----------



## suzi br

I still want to have the “like” function in threads. I’m so familiar with it in other forums, I use. I am sure it doesn’t lead to the aggro that some people fear, but it would give us chance to validate a particularly sensible answer easily. Especially useful when “someone” is taking a perverse reading in a thread and you want to add weight to the sensible stuff without adding length to the thread. 


Just saying, like.


----------



## suzi br

Peterdg said:


> What mess?
> 
> I think this update went remarkably well.
> 
> Excellent job Mike!!!!



Me too. 
Although a “like” button would be easier!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Apparently the dictionary search box doesn't show anymore, at least in my 5in. screen. Questo è seccante.


----------



## Mary49

About inserting images:
with the old version, when I couldn't copy/paste from a text online I had to take a screenshot of the passage. Then I downloaded the screenshot and inserted it into the post with the button "More options". Now I cannot do it; I cannot paste the image and if I want to insert it all I have is the request for a URL.


----------



## merquiades

It will take some time to get used to  the upgrade, but it's working more or less fine for me. It has an attractive contemporary feel to it.


----------



## Kelly B

Rodal said:


> Something that I thought it would be changed is the tiny little tab that exists to access the specialized forums such as Medical Spanish. This continues to be hard to find and unless someone tells you, it's not self intuitive to get there.


Yes, same problem for French resources, which I have been complaining about for years. :-(


Pietruzzo said:


> Apparently the dictionary search box doesn't show anymore, at least in my 5in. screen. Questo è seccante.


Same concern here too - I do not see how to search the dictionaries from within the forums, which is the only way I have ever accessed them (using Chrome on a phone at the moment).


----------



## Barque

lingobingo said:


> (since messages disappear entirely now and no one even knows one’s been deleted)





Loob said:


> Mike's just sorted that, lingo!


I'm afraid it doesn't work for me yet. I tried looking for a couple of messages of mine that I'd deleted but can't see them.


----------



## taraa

Yesterday the posts that I had deleted was in my posts but now I can't see them


Barque said:


> I'm afraid it doesn't work for me yet. I tried looking for a couple of messages of mine that I'd deleted but can't see them.


----------



## Loob

Sorry, yes, I thought the deleted posts problem had been solved.


----------



## Loob

elroy said:


> What is the point of that wheel?  Why would one want to disable the editing tools?


Hitting the wheel shows you the text with BB codes. (I can't remember what we used to call that format)


----------



## L'irlandais

I agree the deleted posts, completely disappearing, is a little confusing. Especially, if some answers are to the post there is no longer any trace of. Otherwise I am quite impressed with the upgrade.  It has resolved some issues I was having with viewing on my tablet.


----------



## AndrasBP

ewie said:


> I also don't think the new Big Capitals for people with no avatar add much





ewie said:


> What I'm essentially saying is that I keep thinking those Big Capitals are avatars, and they aren't.


I agree. The "Big Capitals" make the forum look like Yahoo. 
Are the capitals actually meant to encourage members with no avatar to choose one?
We've got an Irishman here who has done so.


----------



## ewie

AndrasBP said:


> Are the capitals actually meant to encourage members with no avatar to choose one?
> We've got an Irishman here who has done so.


I noticed that too, Andras


----------



## taraa

How can we see user's profile?


----------



## bearded

taraa said:


> How can we see user's profile?


Click twice on the avatar, and then click on About.


----------



## Loob

Mary49 said:


> About inserting images:
> with the old version, when I couldn't copy/paste from a text online I had to take a screenshot of the passage. Then I downloaded the screenshot and inserted it into the post with the button "More options". Now I cannot do it; I cannot paste the image and if I want to insert it all I have is the request for a URL.


Strangely, the Edit screen allows you to attach a file you've downloaded. So as a short-term workaround, it looks as if you could post something without an image then edit the post to add the image.


----------



## taraa

bearded said:


> Click twice on the avatar, and then click on About.


Thank you!


----------



## bearded

You are welcome


----------



## Mary49

Loob said:


> Strangely, the Edit screen allows you to attach a file you've downloaded. So as a short-term workaround, it looks as if you could post something without an image then edit the post to add the image.


Thanks, I'm going to try just here.


It works, thanks! But this doesn't mean I like it...


----------



## thetazuo

Hi.
So far so good with the updated version. But we still can’t “like” or “dislike” a post. Hope we can add that function to the forum.


----------



## Jektor

suzi br said:


> I still want to have the “like” function in threads. I’m so familiar with it in other forums, I use. I am sure it doesn’t lead to the aggro that some people fear, but it would give us chance to validate a particularly sensible answer easily. Especially useful when “someone” is taking a perverse reading in a thread and you want to add weight to the sensible stuff without adding length to the thread.
> Just saying, like.





thetazuo said:


> Hi.
> So far so good with the updated version. But we still can’t “like” or “dislike” a post. Hope we can add that function to the forum.



 I agree.
,


----------



## JClaudeK

Loob said:


> Strangely, the Edit screen allows you to attach a file you've downloaded. So as a short-term workaround, it looks as if you could post something without an image then edit the post to add the image.


Good to know, thanks!
But in PMs, it doesn't work.



thetazuo said:


> But we still can’t “like” or “dislike” a post. Hope we can add that function to the forum.


The thumb is still available in the toolbar. Or has there been an other way to like or dislike a post?


----------



## thetazuo

JClaudeK said:


> The thumb is still available. Or has there been an other way to like or dislike a post?


Hi. Glad to know that, thanks. But where is the thumb button?


----------



## Peterdg

thetazuo said:


> Hi. Glad to know that, thanks. But where is the thumb button?


It's a smiley, not a button.


----------



## JClaudeK

thetazuo said:


> Hi. Glad to know that, thanks. But where is the thumb button?


In the toolbar - see edit in #123.


----------



## JClaudeK

Peterdg said:


> It's a smiley, not a button.


Oh, sorry.
I never have seen an other "like-thumb" in WR.

But there is - now - a like-button in PMs.


----------



## Jektor

The attatchment smiley doesn't look right now.


----------



## Jektor

.
Alternative Thumbs-Up Smiley:






Smiley Image Link (just copy and paste the following link into your posting window - you don't need to switch to the BB Code window):

[IMG]https://forum.wordreference.com/attachments/smile01c-jpg.29598/[/IMG]


----------



## thetazuo

Peterdg said:


> It's a smiley, not a button.


Thanks. OK. I see your meaning. I knew that. But I’m more comfortable with a button. The absence of this function seems to make it inconvenient for people to show their attitudes toward a post without actually participating in the discussion.
PS: I’m not sure if the function would lead to the aggro Suzi has mentioned. But I think there’s no harm piloting this function in our forums.


----------



## Peterdg

thetazuo said:


> Thanks. OK. I see your meaning. I knew that. But I’m more comfortable with a button. The absence of this function seems to make it inconvenient for people to show their attitudes toward a post without actually participating in the discussion.
> PS: I’m not sure if the function would lead to the aggro Suzi has mentioned. But I think there’s no harm piloting this function in our forums.


The "like button" has already been discussed at length a couple of years ago and, as far as I remember, most particpants at that time thought it was not a good idea. One of the arguments was that this is a Language Website, not a social media kind of thing where popularity is important. Having a "like button" would inspire people to post stuff of which they assume it will generate likes instead of giving sound language advice.

Moreover, a "like button" does not give details on why something was liked. Was it because of a correct answer? Or, did the liker find it funny?

As additional information: Instagram is investigating not showing the likes anymore to the world. Only the originator of the post would still see the likes, but the rest of the world not.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
I miss the previous thread/next thread buttons.


----------



## Rodal

Rodal said:


> Something that I thought it would be changed is the tiny little tab that exists to access the specialized forums such as Medical Spanish. This continues to be hard to find and unless someone tells you, it's not self intuitive to get there.



I see they modified the tab for specialized terminology since my comment to make it more visible and easy to find. Thank you!


----------



## velisarius

The only thing I'm missing now is the automatic underlining of links, and they seem to be in a paler shade of blue than before. They look like coloured text, and that can be puzzling.

I'm finding it too easy to miss them when I read through posts quickly.


----------



## Peterdg

Rodal said:


> I see they modified the tab for specialized terminology since my comment to make it more visible and easy to find. Thank you!


That is indeed much better.

@mkellogg Could you do the same thing for the "Celebrations" subforum? (On my smartphone, I don't even see the arrow for the "Celebrations" forum below the "Cultural Discussions" forum. 

Please?


----------



## AnythingGoes

elroy said:


> What is the point of that wheel?  Why would one want to disable the editing tools?


Hovering over it makes a tooltip appear. It says "Toggle BB code".  It changes the editor from the WYSIWYG ("what you see is what you get") mode we're used to, to a mode where you hand-type the codes that control formatting. This option was available somewhere in the old editor, and tripped me up a time or two.


----------



## AnythingGoes

AndrasBP said:


> I agree. The "Big Capitals" make the forum look like Yahoo.
> Are the capitals actually meant to encourage members with no avatar to choose one?


It worked on me.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Another thing that I noticed is that if you're currently reading a thread and you get a message that a new post has been published in the same thread, once you click on it so that it fully displays, the notification in the top right corner doesn't automatically disappear as it used to do earlier.

I'm not sure if this intentional or not. I have to add that this is not really a big deal, but still, I figured I'd report it anyways.

Personally, I'm fine with the big capital letters, but wouldn't it make more sense if there were three background colors, say blue for males, pink for females and white for those who prefer not to reveal their gender? This would help people correctly address users as "he" or "she" without having to check their profile. Plus I don't really see the point of having different random colors right now. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Magazine

Good job on showing the origin of the member again, I can see my "De Madrid al cielo" again.


----------



## elroy

This is not a big deal, but it bothers me that when you click on someone's name, the popup box that appears says "From" for location instead of "Location."  This was the same in the previous version of Xenforo, so it doesn't have to do with the upgrade, but I don't like that word choice, because "from" typically indicates your place of origin, not your current location.  Someone who  was born and raised in Uzbekistan and is currently in Paris temporarily is not "from" Paris.  It would be nice if this could be changed to "Location."  It actually trips me up because when I see "From" I immediately think it's the person's place of origin.


----------



## VicNicSor

Is there a way to get rid of this annoying wavy red auto-correction line under each word when typing?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

elroy, I agree that 'from' & 'location' aren't the same, but I wonder how relevant where a person is living really is?
Some people move around a lot, and a native speaker could  be living elsewhere in the (X)ophone world (born in Dallas, living in Glasgow; born in Montréal, living in Marseille, etc.), or could be living somewhere on just a one- or two year job assignment. We are asked to mention the variety of our first/native language.


----------



## Loob

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> elroy, I agree that 'from' & 'location' aren't the same, but I wonder how relevant where a person is living really is?


It's relevant when people say things like "That happens a lot here".

PS. Thanks, Mike, for restoring the location information!


----------



## VicNicSor

Why, it could imply "(posting) from ...", which is about a location.


----------



## elroy

VicNicSor said:


> Why, it could imply "(posting) from ...", which is about a location.


 No, "from" doesn't mean or imply "posting from."  If it said "posting from" I would have no problem with it.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

What's the difference between New posts and What's new?


----------



## Rodal

Magazine said:


> Good job on showing the origin of the member again, I can see my "De Madrid al cielo" again.


----------



## Peterdg

TheCrociato91 said:


> Personally, I'm fine with the big capital letters, but wouldn't it make more sense if there were three background colors, say blue for males, pink for females and white for those who prefer not to reveal their gender?


I noticed that the color for a letter is not always the same; it depends on the user. If there are two users participating in the same thread for whom the avatar shows the same capital letter, the color will be different. I think this is rather convenient to be able to distinguish the posts within the thread.


----------



## VicNicSor

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> What's the difference between New posts and What's new?


All "New Posts" is "What's New", but not all "What's New" is "New Posts".


----------



## suzi br

thetazuo said:


> Thanks. OK. I see your meaning. I knew that. But I’m more comfortable with a button. The absence of this function seems to make it inconvenient for people to show their attitudes toward a post without actually participating in the discussion.
> PS: I’m not sure if the function would lead to the aggro Suzi has mentioned. But I think there’s no harm piloting this function in our forums.



It’s been discussed before and the aggro fear dominates. I don’t think it’s a real issue, myself.

We don’t even have to have a dislike button, but voting up strong answers would be functional, it works on other forums and is loads better than this  which requires an actual post and isn’t instantly associated with the “strong” answer. Or even a witty or erudite response. I think we’d benefit from it.
People get strange “fears” about forum dynamics. I used to be in one that wouldn’t allow PMs, so we’re not THAT bad.


----------



## Magazine

I def find the coloured letter very confusing. Look at this thread, two posters with the same loud green "avatar" , confusing and annoying, this did not happen before.

I'm on my own now


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

VicNicSor said:


> All "New Posts" is "What's New", but not all "What's New" is "New Posts".



So why do we have both? 

I thought  &  were forumese for 'like/approve' & 'dislike/diaspprove'.


----------



## Magazine

Peterdg said:


> I noticed that the color for a letter is not always the same; it depends on the user. If there are two users participating in the same thread for whom the avatar shows the same capital letter, the color will be different. I think this is rather convenient to be able to distinguish the posts within the thread.





Unfortunately not the case, Peter, look at my post just above...I have another one.

Exactly my point, it is actually *difficult* to distinguish members now if the colour is the same...as happens with this bright green one.

It's nice (food)


----------



## Peterdg

Magazine said:


> It's nice (food)


I agree, there are two green ones, but they have a different letter. It's the combination "letter-color" that is unique.


----------



## swift

TheCrociato91 said:


> but wouldn't it make more sense if there were three background colors, say blue for males, pink for females and white for those who prefer not to reveal their gender?


No, it would not. These forums are a much better place without those gender stereotypes.


----------



## Magazine

Peterdg said:


> I agree, there are two green ones, but they have a different letter. It's the combination "letter-color" that is unique.



But why not simply use* white* with a letter if the designers wished to change this?


----------



## Peterdg

Magazine said:


> But why not simply use* white* with a letter if the designers wished to change this?


Because, if you are going through a thread, it is convenient that you can see from the avatar, who has contributed.  For someone, like me for example, it is convenient that I can see from the picture who has contributed without really reading the username.  When I see the black cat staring at me, I know it is swift. Since a few moments I know that when I see a pink A, it is ain'ttranslationfun.


----------



## elroy

I would really like it if

1.) The menu bar at the top of the page didn't disappear when I scrolled down
and
2.) There were a single-click link to "Watched Forums."  Right now this takes two clicks.  I go to "Watched Forums" _a lot_ so a single-click option would be amazing.  I don't think "Interface Language," for example, needs to be up there as a single-click link.  I reckon "Watched Forums" is used by more people.


----------



## Jektor

.
Request item:
Total number of posts in the thread figure with each post:
Example:
*#23 of 115*
.


----------



## elroy

Why?


----------



## Loob

elroy said:


> I would really like it if
> 
> 1.) The menu bar at the top of the page didn't disappear when I scrolled down
> 2.) There were a single-click link to "Watched Forums.....


It doesn't really "disappear", elroy: see post 57.

I do miss the single-click link to "Watched Forums", though.


----------



## elroy

Yes, I read your post -- and that was very useful information! -- but it still takes two clicks.  I guess I'm okay with the menu bar "disappearing" as long as I can still go to Watched Forums with just one click, which I don't think could work using the "Forums" menu.  That's why I asked for 1.)  (But what I really care about is 2.))


----------



## Loob

Ah, I see.

Then I agree


----------



## Pietruzzo

Pietruzzo said:


> Apparently the dictionary search box doesn't show anymore, at least in my 5in. screen. Questo è seccante.


Sorry about quoting myself but this appears to be a major issue to me. Unless it's something concerning only my phone.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Pietruzzo said:


> Sorry about quoting myself but this appears to be a major issue to me. Unless it's something concerning only my phone.


Same with me. I don't think it's displayed on mobile.


----------



## Pietruzzo

TheCrociato91 said:


> Same with me. I don't think it's displayed on mobile.


I hope this is temporary.


----------



## elroy

I can’t see it either.  I’m sure this will be fixed soon!


----------



## ewie

I can see it even when I scroll down the page and all the rest of the top menu stuff disappears.

Mind you, I'm still grubbing about in the Stone Age with my desktop computer


----------



## swift

ewie said:


> Mind you, I'm still grubbing about in the Stone Age with my desktop computer


Do you have a crochet doily and one of those ornament puppies bobbing its head on top of the CPU? 

I think the icons on the page header take a lot of room and they also seem to be bigger now. On my iPhone, I can see the dictionary search box only when I switch to landscape mode.


----------



## Itisi

I like the new look/design, the letters with the colours.  I enjoy the colours!  But I find the avatars on the forum pages too big.  No doubt  all XF forums are like that, and I don't expect this to change!  Otherwise, so far so good, all seems to be all fine on my stone-age desktop (they are better for the eyes)...

While I'm here, I would be grateful if someone would tell me how to delete PMs; I have pages and pages of them, and would like to delete, but without deleting the latest ones.  I can't even find how to delete any of them now...


----------



## TheCrociato91

Itisi said:


> While I'm here, I would be grateful if someone would tell me how to delete PMs; I have pages and pages of them, and would like to delete, but without deleting the latest ones. I can't even find how to delete any of them now...


Click the inbox icon and then "show all". When you tick the little square next to "Replies" and "Participants", you get a message at the bottom of the page saying which action you want to perform. If you select "Leave conversations", those you've ticked will disappear from the list.


----------



## Magazine

Peterdg said:


> When I see the black cat staring at me, I know it is swift. Since a few moments I know that when I see a pink A, it is ain'ttranslationfun.



We already mentioned that in the same thread the same colour may be used three times, with different letters, but if you go by the colour that won't help.


----------



## Magazine

ewie said:


> I can see it even when I scroll down the page and all the rest of the top menu stuff disappears.
> 
> Mind you, I'm still grubbing about in the Stone Age with my desktop computer



Same here...no mobile phone for me, thank you very much , yes, I am the only person _in the world_ who does NOT have a mobile device. Stone age indeed


----------



## ewie

swift said:


> Do you have a crochet doily and one of those ornament puppies bobbing its head on top of the CPU?


 (Yes I do, Pussie.)


Magazine said:


> Same here...no mobile phone for me, thank you very much , yes, I am the only person _in the world_ who does NOT have a mobile device.


I don't have a mobile phone, Mag

(I use my partner's 'tablet' ~ as young Swifties call them ~ for reading books on, but that's all I use it for.  And I still read _proper_ books as well)


----------



## Pietruzzo

Magazine said:


> Same here...no mobile phone for me,



I see. However, mobile compatibility was supposed to be one of the major improvements



> Xenforo said
> When the viewport shrinks, on-page content shrinks, shifts and reorganises itself automatically to optimise the browsing experience for small displays.


----------



## TheCrociato91

You also can't seem to be able to save drafts on mobile. Anyone else can confirm?


----------



## Artifacs

Hello, Mike. 
This is not high priority but we miss the red "0" number in Replies of the new threads in the Spanish/English Grammar and Only Spanish subforums.

It works in the Spanish English Vocabulary subforum, though.

Cheers.


----------



## Loob

TheCrociato91 said:


> You also can't seem to be able to save drafts on mobile. Anyone else can confirm?


Yes, the same thing happens when I use my smaller tablet in portrait mode. In fact I lose several of the icons:
- strikethough
- choose font
- special characters including IPA
- save/delete draft


----------



## JClaudeK

velisarius said:


> I'm missing now is the automatic underlining of links, and they seem to be in a paler shade of blue than before. They look like coloured text, and that can be puzzling.



Underlining of links was/ would be much better.

Personally, I don't like the big coloured capital letters as "avatars". I'd prefer something more discreet.


----------



## Elcanario

I like it, very very good job, mkellogg, thank you.
In any case, I'm with those who think that the like|dislike button is not a good idea. I'm not a fan of the general consensus that is dignified by the name of reality. Neither reality nor truth are democratic. Let people read and then reason for themselves.
Un saludo


----------



## grassy

Artifacs said:


> Hello, Mike.
> This is not high priority but we miss the red "0" number in Replies of the new threads in the Spanish/English Grammar and Only Spanish subforums.




The red "0" doesn't always appear in English Only either.
Can this be fixed, Mike?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

How do color-blind foreros distinguish (especially) red and green? As the username is wrtten below, though, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Loob

As far as I can see, there's no 'quick & easy' way to unlink something - it used to be possible to do that via the link button, but that's no longer the case.


----------



## velisarius

Loob said:


> As far as I can see, there's no 'quick & easy' way to unlink something - it used to be possible to do that via the link button, but that's no longer the case.



I just tried removing links from some copied text, using the eraser symbol to remove formatting, and it worked.


----------



## DonnyB

Loob said:


> As far as I can see, there's no 'quick & easy' way to unlink something - it used to be possible to do that via the link button, but that's no longer the case.





velisarius said:


> I just tried removing links from some copied text, using the eraser symbol to remove formatting, and it worked.


The other thing you can do is just select the text which has the link in (on the edit screen) and a trio of icons will appear underneath it.  The right-hand one is the one which removes the link.


----------



## Rodal

One more thing to note: I'm not sure why the number of treads and answers are listed next to each forum category, while this information is valuable I feel it should be visible once you click into the category, not when browsing at the menu. I find this part unsightly.


----------



## Loob

velisarius said:


> I just tried removing links from some copied text, using the eraser symbol to remove formatting, and it worked.





DonnyB said:


> The other thing you can do is just select the text which has the link in (on the edit screen) and a trio of icons will appear underneath it.  The right-hand one is the one which removes the link.


Thanks, both - I'll experiment!


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Apparently the dictionary search box doesn't show anymore, at least in my 5in. screen. Questo è seccante.


Indeed there is no WRDictionary in mobiles, and this appears to be a major problem which hasn't been solved yet!


----------



## Rodal

I haven't been able to use the WR application in my phone either; I deleted it since it has not use for me either.


----------



## Jektor

velisarius said:


> The only thing I'm missing now is the automatic underlining of links, and they seem to be in a _paler shade of blue_ than before. They look like coloured text, and that can be puzzling.
> I'm finding it too easy to miss them when I read through posts quickly.





JClaudeK said:


> Underlining of links was/ would be much better.



I agree.

Note that you can alter the colour of your links and add an underline if you wish.

I have just used a forum palette *bold blue* link text in this post:
forum.wordreference.com - fresas con crema

I prefer the underlined "basic" blue (#0000FF - not available (yet?) on the forum's color palette)

*A Color that’s Worth $80,000,000...*
> Microsoft’s research team found that _blue engaged people the most_, and they tested various shades of blue in user groups. First, they determined that _their previous shade of blue (a paler hue) lacked confidence_. [...] Based on user feedback, the team estimated the best blue color could generate $80 million to $90 million in advertisement sales...  Google discovered that _blue-ish links encouraged more clicking_ than greenish...
colormatters.blogspot.com - the value of a color
.


----------



## Jektor

.
The "insert quotes" function seems to disappear when editing a post...


----------



## mkellogg

grassy said:


> The red "0" doesn't always appear in English Only either.
> Can this be fixed, Mike?


I see the zero in red every time. I'll keep an eye out for when it doesn't work.

Altogether, we seem to be in good shape, though there are many tiny fixes to make yet.


----------



## Jektor

.
Conversely, the "Attach Files" function _only_ appears when editing a post...


"attached" (uploaded) file (image):






~​


----------



## Jektor

.
_> __#104__:
About inserting images:
With the old version, when I couldn't copy/paste from a text online, I had to take a screenshot of the passage. Then I downloaded the screenshot, and inserted it into the post with the button "More options".
Now I cannot do that; I cannot paste the image, and if I want to insert it, all I have is the request for a URL.._

The "insert image" icon only has the option to insert a URL link to an internet hosted image.

It needs the additional option to upload an image from the user's computer.
.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Since we seem to be talking about adding new stuff as well as correcting old ones, would it be possible to add an option that enables you to quote another poster's message _while editing _your message? Or is it already available and I haven't noticed it?


----------



## Jektor

TheCrociato91 said:


> Since we seem to be talking about adding new stuff as well as correcting old ones, would it be possible to add an option that enables you to quote another poster's message _while editing _your message? Or is it already available and I haven't noticed it?



Agreed. See my #191 above.
.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Jektor said:


> Agreed. See my #191 above.


Sorry. I actually misread it as meaning that you cannot quote _at all _when editing. Whereas you _can _still quote (if you click on the "insert" icon you'll get a dropdown menu with media, quote, spoiler), but you _cannot _quote what another user has said. I don't know if this makes sense.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I can only see Log out, Contact us, Terms and rules, Privacy policy, and Help at the bottom of the page - no Top/Haut de page.


----------



## TheCrociato91

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I can only see Log out, Contact us, Terms and rules, Privacy policy, and Help at the bottom of the page - no Top/Haut de page.


As I scroll down or up the page, I get a blue-ish square with an upward-pointing arrow in the bottom right corner of the page. If I click it, it kicks me to the top of the page.


----------



## Jektor

TheCrociato91 said:


> Sorry. I actually misread it as meaning that you cannot quote _at all _when editing. Whereas you _can _still quote (if you click on the "insert" icon you'll get a dropdown menu with media, quote, spoiler), but you _cannot _quote what another user has said. I don't know if this makes sense.



I agree - when editing, you can still use the ... drop-down icon to 





> insert some text in quotes


 but the "insert the previously saved post text which somebody else wrote" function (as I have done above) does not work via the Edit window i.e. _you can only insert it into your first draft._
.


----------



## velisarius

If I am editing a post of mine and want to insert a quote from someone else's post, I go about it in the same way as if I were inserting it into a reply - using the +Quote button. 

The difference is that, instead of posting, I copy-paste the quoted material into the post I'm editing. It may sound a lot of work, but it's very easy.


----------



## TheCrociato91

velisarius said:


> The difference is that, instead of posting, I copy-paste the quoted material into the post I'm editing. It may sound a lot of work, but it's very easy.


That's what I do, too. However, if you do so, first off it's not immediately clear who you're quoting. Plus, if another user wants to know who your quote refers to, he can't just click the header that will send them to the post being quoted; he needs to scour through the previous comments to find the segment being referred to.

Admittedly, there is probably way more important stuff to fix/add. But I wouldn't mind seeing this implemented.


----------



## Jektor

velisarius said:


> If I am editing a post of mine and want to insert a quote from someone else's post, I go about it in the same way as if I were inserting it into a reply - using the +Quote button. The difference is that, instead of posting, I copy-paste the quoted material into the post I'm editing. It may sound a lot of work, but it's very easy.



Yes, that's what I had to do here, and manually inserted a link back to the original quoted post (which was a long way back):
forum.wordreference.com - forum-upgrade-complete.3568808/post-18156710

But the forum quote function is quicker - when it's working.
.


----------



## Loob

TheCrociato91 said:


> That's what I do, too. However, if you do so, first off it's not immediately clear who you're quoting. Plus, if another user wants to know who your quote refers to, he can't just click the header that will send them to the post being quoted; he needs to scour through the previous comments to find the segment being referred to.
> 
> Admittedly, there is probably way more important stuff to fix/add. But I wouldn't mind seeing this implemented.


I don't think that's right, TheCrociato. If you
- create a new draft post by using "Reply" or "Quote" (I havent tried it with "Quote": I always use "Reply" and prune as required)
- Cut or Copy that draft post
- paste into the Edit you're doing, then you have all the information you need.


----------



## Loob

mkellogg said:


> I see the zero in red every time. I'll keep an eye out for when it doesn't work.
> 
> Altogether, we seem to be in good shape, though there are many tiny fixes to make yet.


The main current "biggy", Mike, seems to be the fact that people on mobile phones and smaller tablets can't see the _Dictionary and thread title _search box.
That is quite a sizeable biggy....


----------



## TheCrociato91

Loob said:


> I don't think that's right, TheCrociato. If you
> - create a new draft post by using "Reply" or "Quote" (I havent tried it with "Quote": I always use "Reply" and prune as required)
> - Cut or Copy that draft post
> - paste into the Edit you're doing, then you have all the information you need.


I see now. I had actually never thought about it. Thank you. 
It's a bit lengthier than if you would just get an "Insert quotes…" button as you normally do while typing the post, but at least enables you to quote other users.


----------



## mkellogg

Loob said:


> The main current "biggy", Mike, seems to be the fact that people on mobile phones and smaller tablets can't see the _Dictionary and thread title _search box.
> That is quite a sizeable biggy....


I just "fixed" that. The header is twice as large, but people can now search the dictionaries.


----------



## Loob

Hurrah!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

TheCrociato91 said:


> As I scroll down or up the page, I get a blue-ish square with an upward-pointing arrow in the bottom right corner of the page. If I click it, it kicks me to the top of the page.



Now I see it*...and now I don't. 
*The blue-ish square with an upward-pointing arrow in the bottom right corner of the page.


----------



## Loob

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Now I see it*...and now I don't.
> *The blue-ish square with an upward-pointing arrow in the bottom right corner of the page.


Try scrolling upwards, ain'tt - pushing your finger down.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Indeed there is no WRDictionary in mobiles, and this appears to be a major problem which hasn't been solved yet!


Fixed. Great.


----------



## Loob

elroy said:


> Yes, I read your post -- and that was very useful information! -- but it still takes two clicks.  I guess I'm okay with the menu bar "disappearing" as long as I can still go to Watched Forums with just one click, which I don't think could work using the "Forums" menu.  That's why I asked for 1.)  (But what I really care about is 2.))


Mike's done it


----------



## elroy

Yay!  Lovely.

Now, if only the menu bar could follow me when I scrolled down, that would be even better!

But scrolling back up bothers me less than the extra click!


----------



## Peterdg

I don't know if anyone has already noticed the Omega (special characters) change. This is great. There are now IPA characters, and much more, available.


----------



## elroy

By the way, Loob, I don't know if you noticed, but due to an avatar resizing action Mike had to take, your avatar has now lost definition and is  visibly pixelated.  Maybe you have a higher-resolution version you'd like to replace this one with?


----------



## Peterdg

elroy said:


> Yay!  Lovely.
> 
> Now, if only the menu bar could follow me when I scrolled down, that would be even better!
> 
> But scrolling back up bothers me less than the extra click!


You don't even have to scroll up. On the very left side of the header (= the part where it also says "Dictionary search" etc. and that always stays visible, even when you scroll), there is a "Forums" button.  When you scroll down, an arrow appears next to the text "Forums". If you press that arrow, one of the options that appears is "Watched threads".


----------



## elroy

Yes, but that's a two-click option!


----------



## Peterdg

elroy said:


> Yes, but that's a two-click option!


What is your obsession with "two clicks"? 

Does your finger hurt?


----------



## elroy

It’s not an obsession.  Because I check Watched Forums a LOT, 1 vs. 2 clicks makes a huge difference.


----------



## swift

Dictionary search box looks terrible on profile view on iPhone 7.


----------



## Henri_Hudson

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I've completed the basics of the forum upgrade. There is still quite a bit of work to do fixing minor issues, but the forums should mostly be working.
> 
> Let me know here if you see any problems.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the good work. Looks much nicer now. I just spotted one issue. Dunno if it was there before, i never noticed it until now, but the French text we get when looking EN > FR for an expression that the site won't find is grammatically incorrect 

It says : "WordReference ne peut pas traduire cette expression, mais cliquez sur chacun des mots pour en voir sa signification".

It should read either :
"WordReference ne peut pas traduire cette expression, mais cliquez sur chacun des mots pour en voir la signification" 
OR 
"WordReference ne peut pas traduire cette expression, mais cliquez sur chacun des mots pour voir sa signification"

Cheers,
HH


----------



## MiguelitOOO

swift said:


> Dictionary search box looks terrible on profile view on iPhone 7.


This is a font size problem. I don't know if there is a solution changing the html code but you can use Maxthon if this actual appeareance bothers you:


----------



## swift

Thanks, @MiguelitOOO. I would never use any navigator other than Chrome.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

The Omega button

I wonder what happened to the "Characters button", if it's changed appearance, or place, or is not there anymore.


----------



## swift

It’s right there:


----------



## Pietruzzo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> The Omega button
> 
> I wonder what happened to the "Characters button", if it's changed appearance, or place, or is not there anymore.


It isn't visible on mobiles.


----------



## elroy

Peterdg said:


> Does your finger hurt?


 No, but it’s more work.


----------



## Elcanario

@mkellogg
Talking about the editing box, what do you think about implementing another scroll menu (flag button)?
Little flags such as , 

  , etc.
I think it could provide good and quick visual information for multiple purposes. For example, to point out the origin of a word meaning, a quote, etc.
I think it would be a powerful and useful tool for all forums.
Un saludo


----------



## grassy

mkellogg said:


> I see the zero in red every time. I'll keep an eye out for when it doesn't work.
> 
> Altogether, we seem to be in good shape, though there are many tiny fixes to make yet.




I've now realized that the zero becomes black once I've looked at the thread. However, as far as I remember, it used to be the case that no matter how many times I looked at the thread, the zero remained red if the thread had no replies.
I'd like that feature back, Mike.


----------



## Ballenero

Tengo que decir que WR es uno de los mejores sitios web y foros. Gracias y ¡Enhorabuena!
Tras la actualización, hubo algunos problemas pero parece que poco a poco, las cosas van mejorando. 

Aunque algunas cosas no están bien, las señalo en esta imagen:


Por otro lado, los emojis se podrían modernizar, quizás. 
De todas maneras, gracias.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Good grief! Another 'two-clicker': At the top of the page, we don't see Watched threads or New posts; we have to click on the 'scroll down' icon for Find threads and then click on them there to see them. And when I clicked on New posts, there were 30. The latest was '17 minutes ago', and I could see no indication of how to go any further back.


----------



## grassy

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Good grief! Another 'two-clicker': At the top of the page, we don't see Watched threads or New posts; we have to click on the 'scroll down' icon for Find threads and then click on them there to see them.


I find it annoying too.


----------



## Jektor

Jektor said:


> .
> _> __#104__:
> About inserting images:
> With the old version, when I couldn't copy/paste from a text online, I had to take a screenshot of the passage. Then I downloaded the screenshot, and inserted it into the post with the button "More options".
> Now I cannot do that; I cannot paste the image, and if I want to insert it, all I have is the request for a URL.._
> 
> The "insert image" icon only has the option to insert a URL link to an internet hosted image.
> 
> It needs the additional option to upload an image from the user's computer.
> .



Thanks for the updated version.




.


----------



## bearded

I don't know if this has already formed the object of any posts (there are now so many..):
If you  edit twice - at a couple of minutes' distance - something you have posted, then at the moment of posting the text with the second amendment,  the first amendment you made disappears. And if you try to resume it, then the second amendment disappears.
It has been impossible for me to post texts with two successive amendments.
 In the previous version, it had never happened.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Aha! If you click on Forums, you go back to the top of the page with Watched threads now there (but not yet New posts).


----------



## elroy

swift said:


> Dictionary search box looks terrible on profile view on iPhone 7.View attachment 29671


 It looks better now, but the box with the dictionary name is still too small (or the font size too big), so depending on the length of the name, some letters spill over onto the next line, but you can only see the top of them (as in your screenshot).


----------



## grassy

grassy said:


> I've now realized that the zero becomes black once I've looked at the thread. However, as far as I remember, it used to be the case that no matter how many times I looked at the thread, the zero remained red if the thread had no replies.
> I'd like that feature back, Mike.



Thanks, Mike, for solving the problem.


----------



## Loob

I'm grateful to Mike for adding an "Attach files" option to the Reply box. But I just tried to use it to upload a picture I had downloaded, and the system wouldn't let me: I kept getting the message The uploaded file was not an image as expected.

Any advice, please?


----------



## Mary49

Loob said:


> I'm grateful to Mike for adding an "Attach files" option to the Reply box. But I just tried to use it to upload a picture I had downloaded, and the system wouldn't let me: I kept getting the message The uploaded file was not an image as expected.
> 
> Any advice, please?


I think the system accepts only .jpg.


----------



## Loob

Mary49 said:


> I think the system accepts only .jpg.


The picture I was trying to upload _was_ a jpg.


----------



## Mary49

Loob said:


> The picture I was trying to upload _was_ a jpg.


Try to change the name of the picture, perhaps it's too long.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

We now need to click on our username to log out (the Log out function used to appear automatically whe we hovered over it).

0n the other hand, we no longer need to click to post. 

And I still can't click on the toolbar with the icons for Bold, Italics, Underline, Strike through, Ink color, Omega, Smilies, etc.


----------



## elroy

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> And I still can't click on the toolbar with the icons for Bold, Italics, Underline, Strike through, Ink color, Omega, Smilies, etc.


 What do you mean?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> We now need to click on our username to log out (the Log out function used to appear automatically whe we hovered over it).
> 
> 0n the other hand, we no longer need to click to post.
> 
> And I still can't click on the toolbar with the icons for Bold, Italics, Underline, Strike through, Ink color, Omega, Smilies, etc.



Just that, elroy: The toolbar appears in very pale blue, and when I place the cursor over an icon in it and click, nothing happens. 

Also, when I click on a thread and it appears, it no longer goes down to the latest post. But that's relatively minor, and the double-clicking to log out is too, I suppose.


----------



## Loob

Mary49 said:


> Try to change the name of the picture, perhaps it's too long.


Thanks, I'll try that .





ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> The toolbar appears in very pale blue, and when I place the cursor over an icon in it and click, nothing happens.


Have you by any chance clicked on the wheel icon, ain'tt?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Let me see... Eureka! Many thanks, Ms. L (not for the first time)!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Several items in the toolbar are not available with mobiles: strikethrough,  special characters and font


----------



## eno2

What happened to the suggestions of already existing threads when filling in a new thread title? 
They don't seem to pop up any more. If that's so, that's a big loss.


----------



## Myridon

For my own post, "Report" should not be the first action on the list of actions (Report / Edit / Delete)  as I hardly ever want to report my own post.
I start to report myself every time I want to edit a post.  It's very unfriendly.


----------



## velisarius

I keep thinking I've accidentally deleted my post when I edit it. It jumps about in an alarming fashion.


----------



## L'irlandais

There are reasons why one might need to report one’s own post.  To ask a moderator to move it to another forum for example.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I also like that a post now appears either below or above when we click on it depending on its position in the thread.


----------



## Loob

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I also like that a post now appears either below or above when we click on it depending on its position in the thread.


Sorry, ain'tt, I don't understand.


----------



## Peterdg

Nothing urgent, but perhaps useful to consider:

- In the previous version, the "Alerts" notifications came automatically whenever something happened that was supposed to generate an alert. Now it only appears after you have done something in the forum.

- Also, if you hovered over the Alerts button, it showed the alerts. Now you really have to click the button to see the alerts.

- The "Text color" button in the editing menu, shows much less colors than before (and the colors are not so bright anymore). I circumvent that by pressing the cog wheel (to show the BB code) and change the RGB values manually.

- The "Font size" gives less possibilities than before. The biggest font size when pressing the button, is now 15, which is the standard font size. Again, this can be overwritten by using the cog wheel and adapting the BB code. Not that I need this; just to let you know that it's possible.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Loob said:


> Sorry, ain'tt, I don't understand.



When we clicked on a post, it appeared above where it was on the page; if the post wasn't high enough, we had to scroll up to read it because the first line or two was off the screen. Now, if a post is near the top and you click on it, it appears below the line it's on when you click on the title and you can read it all. Try it and see!



Peterdg said:


> Nothing urgent, but perhaps useful to consider:
> 
> - In the previous version, the "Alerts" notifications came automatically whenever something happened that was supposed to generate an alert. Now it only appears after you have done something in the forum.
> 
> - Also, if you hovered over the Alerts button, it showed the alerts. Now you really have to click the button to see the alerts.
> 
> - The "Text color" button in the editing menu, shows much less colors than before (and the colors are not so bright anymore). I circumvent that by pressing the cog wheel (to show the BB code) and change the RGB values manually.
> 
> - The "Font size" gives less possibilities than before. The biggest font size when pressing the button, is now 15, which is the standard font size. Again, this can be overwritten by using the cog wheel and adapting the BB code. Not that I need this; just to let you know that it's possible.



Thanks; the procedure for working around this sounds complicated, though (at least for a "techno-challenged" person like me)! I agree, I liked the larger choice of colors in the old format.


----------



## Loob

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> When we clicked on a post, it appeared above where it was on the page; if the post wasn't high enough, we had to scroll up to read it because the first line or two was off the screen. Now, if a post is near the top and you click on it, it appears below the line it's on when you click on the title and you can read it all. Try it and see!


 I think that when I clicked on a link to a post I was always taken to the beginning, with no need for scrolling. Maybe things were different with different browsers? Or maybe my memory is playing tricks.... Anyway, it's good news!


----------



## Ivan_I

I have noticed that before the latest forum remodeling there had been a feature which showed a similar thread titles while a questioner was typing their own name of their thread. There was a dropping box (window) which is not available now. I don't know the reason why it's missing but I am letting you know that it was a good feature. If it's possible I would be glad to see it working on the forum again.


----------



## Loob

elroy said:


> By the way, Loob, I don't know if you noticed, but due to an avatar resizing action Mike had to take, your avatar has now lost definition and is  visibly pixelated.  Maybe you have a higher-resolution version you'd like to replace this one with?


Sorted! (Thank you, ewie!)


----------



## mkellogg

Ivan_I said:


> there had been a feature which showed a similar thread titles while a questioner was typing their own name of their thread. There was a dropping box (window) which is not available now. I don't know the reason why it's missing but I am letting you know that it was a good feature. If it's possible I would be glad to see it working on the forum again.


That should be working now. I finally got it working yesterday.


----------



## Edinburgher

I'm glad to see the "Previous" and "Next" (thread) buttons have re-appeared.  I really missed them, and feared they had been deliberately expunged.


----------



## Ghabi

The "Previous/Next" function doesn't work for me (Firefox). "Previous" takes me to the latest thread of the particular forum, while "Next" takes me to the previous thread. Does it work for you?


----------



## Edinburgher

Actually, you're right.  It has the same behaviour for me.  I hadn't noticed that "previous" goes to the most recent thread.  I had assumed the meanings had simply reversed from what they used to be, and this seems more natural.  I tend to scan threads in reverse chronological order, so for me, "next" actually takes me to the next thread I want to see. That's the one that appears one line down (on the "next" line) in the forum home page, where the most recent thread appears at the top (i.e. it comes first).  From there, the "next" one is the second thread.


----------



## mkellogg

Edinburgher said:


> "Previous" and "Next" (thread) buttons have re-appeared. I really missed them, and feared they had been deliberately expunged.


I might have removed them deliberately if I felt that they slowed the server too much. I see that the server isn't having trouble with it, so we are good!


Ghabi said:


> "Previous" takes me to the latest thread of the particular forum, while "Next" takes me to the previous thread. Does it work for you?


I depends on what you mean by Previous and Next.  The add-on came like this. If there is consensus, we can change them around. I don't find either one ideal.


----------



## Ghabi

Sure, but neither of them should take us to the most recent thread of a forum (unless we happen to find ourselves in the second most recent thread of a forum), instead of either of a thread's neighboring threads.


----------



## mkellogg

Ghabi said:


> but neither of them should take us to the most recent thread of a forum


Ah, I misunderstood. I checked and found the solution. It should be working correctly now!


----------



## Ghabi

Yeah, like magic. Thanks!


----------



## elroy

mkellogg said:


> That should be working now. I finally got it working yesterday.


 It seems to be working in the desktop version but not the mobile version.


----------



## mkellogg

elroy said:


> It seems to be working in the desktop version but not the mobile version.


What specifically is not working? What happens?  It seems to work for me.


----------



## Myridon

L'irlandais said:


> There are reasons why one might need to report one’s own post.  To ask a moderator to move it to another forum for example.


Of course, there are. I'm not asking for the button to be removed.  It is bad UI/UX design to place the thing you do the least in the most convenient spot.  As I'm posting this, I have "Post Reply" before "Preview" which makes sense because users will almost always post without previewing.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I only just noticed that it's now possible to insert a quote from another user's message _while editing _your own post. Thank you, @mkellogg.


----------



## Loob

When someone's post is deleted, the deletion message shows their avatar or the "big capital letter" substitute for an avatar.

That's fine; but beneath this we see, not their username, but their native language.  Would it be possible to show usernames instead, Mike?


----------



## Jektor

Peterdg said:


> - The "Text color" button in the editing menu, shows far fewer colors than before (and the colors are not so bright anymore). I circumvent that by pressing the cog wheel (to show the BB code) and change the RGB values manually.



For anybody searching for a particular color code, there is an excellent archived page of color swabs here, saved years ago. It seems to be no longer available directly.  It shows the color swabs with the standard HTML color names in alphabetical order, and the #000000 hexadecimal ("hex") format codes. You can use either one of the standard color names shown, or a hex code. It's easier to set up the BB Code using a standard forum color first. Then click the BB Code wheel on the right of the icon bar, and change the color code to the one you want. Click the BB Code wheel again to see the change:

Color Name:
[COLOR=cadetblue][B]Bold Cadet Blue[/B][/COLOR] = *Bold Cadet Blue*

Hex Code:
[COLOR=#5F9EA0][B]Bold Cadet Blue[/B][/COLOR] = *Bold Cadet Blue*
(> Remember to insert # before a hex color code).

forum.wordreference.com - help - bb-codes
web.archive.org - 20051202031358 - gotomy.com/color.html
web.archive.org - 20130522201243 - gotomy.com/color.html








.


----------



## elroy

mkellogg said:


> What specifically is not working? What happens?  It seems to work for me.


 When I go to start a thread, as I’m typing the thread title I don’t get a list of previous threads with similar titles.


----------



## mkellogg

elroy said:


> When I go to start a thread, as I’m typing the thread title I don’t get a list of previous threads with similar titles.


I see, for mobile.  It has been disabled by default on mobile and I can see why. There is no room to show it on the phone. I might play with it some later, but I think the developer might be right on this one.


----------



## elroy

I actually don’t recall if we ever had it on mobile, even before the upgrade.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Colors I'd like are:
0, 0, 255 ██ bright blue 
255, 0, 0 ██ bright red 

It's easy remember the number *255 *and replace with it one of the letters R, G and B (RGB):
255, 0, 0 is red
0, 255, 0 is green
0, 0, 255 is blue

but to have this colors in the colors palette would be great.


----------



## swift

@mkellogg Mike, will you restore the _Ignored_ placeholder we used to have? It should look like this:


----------



## DonnyB

Loob said:


> When someone's post is deleted, the deletion message shows their avatar or the "big capital letter" substitute for an avatar.
> 
> That's fine; but beneath this we see, not their username, but their native language.  Would it be possible to show usernames instead, Mike?


It does show the username immediately to the right of the date/time stamp (above where the deletion message is).


----------



## Loob

DonnyB said:


> It does show the username immediately to the right of the date/time stamp (above where the deletion message is).


Yes. My plea to Mike still stands, though


----------



## Barque

Loob said:


> but beneath this we see, not their username, but their native language.


Yes, I just found a deleted message and I see what you mean. It does look a little odd.


----------



## mkellogg

MiguelitOOO said:


> Colors I'd like are:
> 0, 0, 255 ██ bright blue
> 255, 0, 0 ██ bright red


The color editor is broken and can't be easily repaired. I hope to add these colors back in a month or so.


swift said:


> will you restore the _Ignored_ placeholder we used to have?


What do you see now? Nothing?


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> What do you see now? Nothing?


I see nothing.


----------



## L'irlandais

swift said:


> I see nothing.


I second that.  Nothing at all.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I can't seem to include quotes in edits. 
But I do like that the Stay logged in box is now automatically checked.


----------



## Loob

swift said:


> @mkellogg Mike, will you restore the _Ignored_ placeholder we used to have? It should look like this:
> View attachment 29898


This is an important one


----------



## constantlyconfused

I've been unable to use the forum over the long weekend. Painfully slow to connect to it, then when connected unable to start a new thread, post on existing threads or send messages. Other websites (including WR dictionary) functioned as normal, and I tried in Firefox and Chrome. It came at a bad time, but things are back to normal as of this morning, thankfully.


----------



## Loob

_Re post 285_
Quite a few of us have been having that problem, constantlyconfused : see the thread Impossible to post.


----------



## constantlyconfused

Thanks loob, just spotted it and have posted there.


----------



## swift

Loob said:


> This is an important one


It’s been restored, Doña Loob. ~ Thank you, Mike!


----------



## S.V.

I just noticed the new like button in private messages. I will now stop posting in the public threads. Instead I will send pm's, so I can get thousands of likes and feel validated, slowly assimilating them as rewards and becoming conditioned. Never to leave the WR addiction.

Thanks, Michael, for all your work.


----------



## KalAlbè

KalAlbè said:


> Sweet upgrade.
> 
> *Can we change skins now?*



Forgive me if it's been answered already as I haven't read through the whole thread, but any answer to this?


----------



## mkellogg

You wanted a dark theme, right? I will try to find one to add to the board next week.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I don't seem to be getting notifications of 'Alerts' (on Google Chrome).


----------



## Loob

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> I don't seem to be getting notifications of 'Alerts' (on Google Chrome).


Have you tried checking your *Preferences*, ain'tt?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Any chance to have the strike-through tool available for mobiles?


----------



## heypresto

Any chance we could have the facility we used to have to mouse-hover over the _Alerts _button instead of having to click on it? I used to find it so useful.

I admit I haven't read through this whole thread - maybe this has been addressed before.


----------



## elroy

It now takes four clicks to pull up a list of someone's posts or threads they've started (click member name, click it again in the window that pops up, click "Find," click "Find all content/threads by...").  It would be nice if this could be shortened to 1 or 2 clicks (perhaps "all content by" and "all threads by" could be included among the pop-up window options).


----------



## mkellogg

Another upgrade is coming! I think I will upgrade the forums to Xenforo 2.1 tomorrow evening. It has a number of small changes along with a rather big change in the avatars.


----------



## VicNicSor

Is the interval between posting threads now 2 minutes?


----------



## mkellogg

VicNicSor said:


> Is the interval between posting threads now 2 minutes?


Do you mean new threads every two minutes? The new design has attracted more people and we certainly are getting more threads per day. I'm very happy about that.


----------



## VicNicSor

No, I meant I started a thread in EO, and right after was going to start another thread on another word in that same sentence, and the note said I had to wait for 120 seconds (previously it was 30 seconds).
(not that it's a big inconvenience, just surprised)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

That works, Loob: I click on ain'ttranslationfun?, then on Preferences, then on Alerts... Takes a little  longer than when Alerts were automatically indicated, though.

Erm...I've just noticed that at the very top of the page there are "Dictionary search, space for typing word, list of forums, 'Look up' and 'Description of dictionary' icons - (username) - Inbox - *Alerts* - Search ". Sorry .


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, well, the interval hasn't been changed. This is done to slow spammers down some.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

MiguelitOOO said:


> Colors I'd like are:
> 0, 0, 255 ██ bright blue
> 255, 0, 0 ██ bright red



You don't need to use RGB codes, you can simply enter the colour name

[COLOR=RED]Wordreference[/COLOR] 
Wordreference

[COLOR=BLUE]Wordreference[/COLOR] 
Wordreference


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Re my #234, clicking on forums doesnt in fact take us back to the top of the page; we have to use the wheel on the mouse or, as Loob said in #209, keep the 'up' key depressed.

New question: How do we clear our Alerts box, please?


----------



## KalAlbè

mkellogg said:


> You wanted a dark theme, right? I will try to find one to add to the board next week.


That would be much appreciated.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Paulfromitaly said:


> You don't need to use RGB codes,* you can simply enter the colour name*
> [COLOR=RED]Wordreference[/COLOR]
> Wordreference
> [COLOR=BLUE]Wordreference[/COLOR]
> Wordreference


 Thank you !!!


----------



## Jektor

Paulfromitaly said:


> You don't need to use RGB codes, you can simply enter the colour name
> [COLOR=RED]Wordreference[/COLOR]
> Wordreference
> [COLOR=BLUE]Wordreference[/COLOR]
> Wordreference



More color name choices here:
forum.wordreference.com - forum-upgrade/post-18169872
.


----------



## mkellogg

I just completed the upgrade to Xenforo 2.1. Let me know what problems you see!


----------



## swift

I really like the new avatar style, Mike! And the entire design looks so much better now! I like that it supports emojis too! 😌


----------



## swift

Oh, wait!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks, Swift. I couldn't see that link, but I think I figured out why you were seeing it. It should be gone now.


----------



## swift

That was a quick fix! 😃

I just noticed there is a “bookmarks” section on my profile view, yet it doesn’t seem to be working. I tried bookmarking a couple tags, but that didn’t work either.


----------



## mkellogg

swift said:


> I tried bookmarking a couple tags, but that didn’t work either.


Tags? I think you need to bookmark _posts_. In the top right corner of each post there is a new bookmark symbol.  Click it to bookmark that post.  Then your "Bookmarks" section will start filling up.  At least that is what I've seen so far.


----------



## swift

Ah! Silly me! I confused _labels_ and _tags_. Never mind! I see the Bookmark icon now. 🙃


----------



## pointvirgule

Many members' avatars don't look good in a circle. Please make them square again.


----------



## elroy

I don't like the circles either.   I agree that squares would be nicer if it's possible to reinstate them.


----------



## velisarius

I prefer the squares too, though I think the coloured capital letters look nicer less annoying in the round ones.


----------



## elroy

What do you have against the colored capital letters, veli? 😆


----------



## velisarius

elroy said:


> What do you have against the colored capital letters, veli? 😆



I find them very confusing. I keep thinking I'm reading a post by a different member who happens to have an avatar with a similar colour. I also find them a bit aggressive-looking, but that's subjective..


----------



## bearded

velisarius said:


> I prefer the squares too


Me too.


----------



## TheCrociato91

I don't mind the circles but I'm not against the squares, either. 

Thanks for the bookmark function.

I like the new design, but I'll have a better look at the whole thing when I get around to.


Edit. Seems like it's taking me ages to post a message; it's loading forever. But it might just be me.


----------



## bearded

TheCrociato91 said:


> But it might just be me


I'm not having such a problem: so it must be you(r computer or connection).


----------



## AndrasBP

I want the corners of my avatar back!😧

Do we really need _hundreds _of emojis here, covering food, animals and sports?🍉🍕🍳🐊🕷🐺🏀🚴‍♀️
It's too much of a good thing.


----------



## elroy

AndrasBP said:


> 🍳


 Haven’t you ever felt the need to say “Your post reminds me of a fried egg”? 😅🤣🤪👅👡👑👒🐹🕸🌵💫🍋🥢🏆🎧🛫⛩


----------



## Ghabi

Oh my, it now has more emojis than WhatsApp! I will never be able to post again, as I will spend hours looking for the right emoji(s) before hitting the "Post reply" button! That's _l'embarras du choix_ for you!🧟‍♂️ (Just found this little guy after 45 minutes of emoji-hunting!)


----------



## heypresto

And 🐮 ~ for when someone is talking a load of ⚽🎱🏀


----------



## AndrasBP

Ghabi said:


> I will never be able to post again, as I will spend hours looking for the right emoji(s) before hitting the "Post reply" button!





ewie said:


> Blimey! ~ I hadn't realized they went on for 10,000 pages.


Don't worry, it seems they're all gone now.
It was a short-lived experiment.


----------



## JClaudeK

Now, we have again the same number of smileys.


But still "recently used" which seems useless to me, too.


----------



## DonnyB

JClaudeK said:


> But still "recently used" which seems useless to me, too.


Oh, I like those: I find them handy.  There are quite a few I use_ a lot_, as well as others that I've never used.


----------



## swift

😿 RIP emojis menu.



Here’s a vote for the new round avatar design! 👍🏻


----------



## JClaudeK

DonnyB said:


> There are quite a few I use_ a lot_


Well, with the new (old ) restricted list, it's not very hard to chose the right one, is it?


----------



## AndrasBP

swift said:


> Here’s a vote for the new round avatar design! 👍🏻


But half of your cat's ears are cut off!

I find these circles strange. Avatars are pictures after all, and pictures tend to be rectangular, don't they?


----------



## VicNicSor

> Start conversations with you:
> *memebrs only*
> _people you follow
> nobody_



I wonder, why is it "memebrs *only*" instead of "*all *members" which would be more logical?


----------



## heypresto

VicNicSor said:


> I wonder, why is it "memebrs *only*" instead of "*all *members" which would be more logical?



Or better still, 'members only', which would be spelled correctly.


----------



## Nicomon

AndrasBP said:


> I find these circles strange. Avatars are pictures after all, and pictures tend to be rectangular, don't they?


  I agree.  My Spring one (I have several) doesn't look too bad in a circle but others would be cut.  
Add my vote to returning to the square ones.

And whether its _only_  or _all..._ a typo needs to be corrected.  It should be _  mem*be*rs _ not_  mem*eb*rs._

Edit :  I had not read heypreso's post.


----------



## Loob

VicNicSor said:


> I wonder, why is it "memebrs *only*" instead of "*all *members" which would be more logical?


I think it's simply that the "All visitors" option has been removed for _Allow people to start conversations with you._

The other _Allow people to... _menus have four options:
- All visitors
- Members only
- People you follow
- Nobody

Edit: I see no typo.


----------



## heypresto

Nicomon said:


> Edit : I had not read heypreso's post.


Or even 'heypres*t*o's post'.


----------



## elroy

swift said:


> Here’s a vote for the new round avatar design! 👍🏻


 For some avatars it’s fine because nothing is chopped off. For many others, that’s not the case. 

Emojis: I wish the list could have been (massively) _reduced_ rather than completely done away with!  If it’s an all-or-nothing kind of thing, I’d rather have all; I don’t see any _harm_ in having all those “extra” emojis.


----------



## Nicomon

heypresto said:


> Or even 'heypres*t*o's post'.


   Ouch!   I'm blushing  ... just a bit.


----------



## Barque

Not sure if this has been mentioned already but when you link to another thread in a post, it doesn't show just the URL. It shows part of the OP too, the way a link to a Youtube video often shows the box in which the video plays. I thought the old version where just the link showed looked neater.


----------



## swift

Barque said:


> It shows part of the OP too


Thread previews? Let me try that! Forum Upgrade Complete (Using BB codes)
Using the full URL: forum upgrade complete

Looks like it does not embed a preview!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

What is a "push notification"? I've just seen "WRF would like your permission to enable push notification" at the bottom of my screen. ('Tyop' corrected - thanks, hp!)


----------



## heypresto

I just saw the same thing, and came straight here. You beat me to it.

Do you really mean WTF?


----------



## Barque

swift said:


> Looks like it does not embed a preview!


That's funny. I'd copied the link to a couple of threads I found using the search box. Let me try with this one.

https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/forum-upgrade-complete.3568808/
*Edit*: I can see a preview. Can anyone else?


----------



## swift

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> What is a "push notification"? I've just seen "WRF would like your permission to enable push notification" at the bottom of my screen. ('Tyop' corrected - thanks, hp!)


That means you'll see a pop-up window on your screen whenever you get an alert (new post, new thread, new private message...). I think you will get those notifications even when you are "away," browsing a different page, and WRF are still open in another, inactive tab. I just enabled them, because this is the way I also configured my desktop WhatsApp notifications and a couple other services.


----------



## swift

Barque said:


> That's funny. I'd copied the link to a couple of threads I found using the search box. Let me try with this one.
> 
> https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/forum-upgrade-complete.3568808/
> *Edit*: I can see a preview. Can anyone else?


Looks like the BB code says _URL unfurl="true"_. I wonder what it is that creates the preview for you and not for me. Hum.

Let me try another one: Estufa de gas o estufa que consume gas. Hmmmm. That didn't create a preview. I simply copied and pasted the thread URL.

Not let me use the BB code here:
https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/estufa-de-gas-o-estufa-que-consume-gas.3575760Nope. That didn't work either!


----------



## heypresto

swift said:


> That means you'll see a pop-up window on your screen whenever you get an alert (new post, new thread, new private message...). I think you will get those notifications even when you are "away," browsing a different page, and WRF are still open in another, inactive tab. I just enabled them, because this is the way I also configured my desktop WhatsApp notifications and a couple other services.


Thanks. So if I close this message, it will stay closed, and won't keep opening up and nagging me every five minutes?


----------



## swift

heypresto said:


> Thanks. So if I close the message, it will stay closed, and won't keep opening up and nagging me every five minutes?


Correct. You will still see the notifications here (if you're a Windows user, mind you):




BTW, this is what the _push notifications_ look like:


----------



## bearded

Before the last upgrade, we were free to show or not to show if we were online at a given moment (''Privacy options: show your online status'').
Now it automatically shows thanks to a sign one can see on the avatar. Not that I'd have so much to hide - but an option seems to have been cancelled.


----------



## swift

bearded said:


> Before the last upgrade, we were free to show or not to show if we were online at a given moment (''Privacy options: show your online status'').
> Now it automatically shows thanks to a sign one can see on the avatar. Not that I'd have so much to hide - but an option seems to have been cancelled.


You can see the green light because you are online. No one else can.  I'm using the invisible mode as well and I see the green icon, but I bet you can't tell I'm online right now.


----------



## heypresto

swift said:


> Correct. You will still see the notifications here (if you're a Windows user, mind you):
> View attachment 30208
> 
> BTW, this is what the _push notifications_ look like:
> View attachment 30209


It gave me an option to 'never ask again' - which I've gone for.

I'm happy and grateful to receive alerts here, but I don't really want to be mithered when I'm doing other stuff elsewhere.


----------



## bearded

swift said:


> You can see the green light because you are online.


So if I see the green circle on other people's avatar, it's because they have chosen the 'visible mode'. And I suppose you cannot see if I'm online now, either.  A great many thanks.


----------



## swift

bearded said:


> So if I see the green circle on other people's avatar, it's because they have chosen the 'visible mode'. And I suppose you cannot see if I'm online now, either.  A great many thanks.


Yup, yup. You got it!


----------



## DonnyB

bearded said:


> So if I see the green circle on other people's avatar, it's because they have chosen the 'visible mode'. And I suppose you cannot see if I'm online now, either.  A great many thanks.





swift said:


> Yup, yup. You got it!


I can see both your green lights, but that's because I'm a moderator (I think).

Don't worry...  I won't tell anyone you're hiding.


----------



## swift

DonnyB said:


> I can see both your green lights, but that's because I'm a moderator (I think).


Yes.


----------



## swift

I like your avatar's _regard ténébreux_, and it's true that the circular design won't let us appreciate the whole _brun ténébreux_ situation.


----------



## swift

😕 Yeah, that’s a shame.


----------



## heypresto

ewie said:


> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> I just switched on 'invisible mode' ~ for only the second time in 12 years ~ just so that I wouldn't have to look at that green iconlet.  Now nobody else can see it ... _but I still can_ Why do _I_ need a reminder that I'm online now? ~ I _know_ that I'm online now



*I* can see it.


----------



## swift

Regarding _*push notifications*_... they will still pop up even though there is no forum tab currently open. Just in case you'd like to try them and see how that affects your behaviour.


----------



## AndrasBP

If I click on my username at the top, I see this:

*AndrasBP*
Senior Member
Messages 1,746 
Reaction score 0

What's "reaction score"?


----------



## Peterdg

I waited to report this till after the upgrade, but the upgrade did not change/fix it.

On the *smartphone*, the subforums are not visibible (so, in the section "Spanish-English / Español-Inglés", under the heading "Specialized Terminology", you *cannot *see "Medical Terminology", "Legal Terminology", "Financial Terms" and "Computers/IT/Informática"). Also the "Celebrations" subforum is not visible.

On the PC (I'm using Chrome), the subforums are now clearly visisble (this is much better than what it was before the initial upgrade where you only saw a small arrow).


----------



## Barque

AndrasBP said:


> What's "reaction score"?


In the box that shows when you click on your name, one of the things there is "Reactions Received". I suppose the reaction score is related to that. But I don't know how you "receive reactions".

Edit: Over the last two days, when I quote a post, I've noticed that the first set of square brackets (with the quoted member's name and other details) comes in one line, the quoted context shows in the next and then the closing square brackets that enclose the characters "/QUOTE" appear in the next. Like this:

QUOTE="AndrasBP, post: 18189761, member: 619278" (in square brackets)
_Quoted text_
/QUOTE (in square brackets)

I was adjusting them to bring them all into one line but I realised later I didn't have to - when I post, the quoted text shows up in one line.


----------



## AndrasBP

Barque said:


> In the box that shows when you click on your name, one of the things there is "Reactions Received". I suppose the reaction score is related to that. But I don't know how you "receive reactions".


I clicked on "Reactions Received" and I got the following:

_"Unfortunately, none of your content has received any reactions yet. You'll need to keep posting!"_

That's odd. Isn't a reply a "reaction"?


----------



## velisarius

The possibilities are explained here:

https://xenforo.com/community/threads/reactions-👍😍🤣😲🙁😡.154898/
I don't expect Mike is thinking of enabling this feature.


----------



## Magazine

velisarius said:


> I find them very confusing. I keep thinking I'm reading a post by a different member who happens to have an avatar with a similar colour. I also find them a bit aggressive-looking, but that's subjective..



Exactly what I wanted to point out. Very confusing! And as the member the next time you see him might actually have another completely different colour, you are thinking this is a completely different person altogether. 



Nicomon said:


> I agree.  My Spring one (I have several) doesn't look too bad in a circle *but others would be cut. *
> Add my vote to returning to the square ones.


 Mine for example


----------



## Magazine

I was just asked to allow "push notifications". What is that about?


----------



## Peterdg

Magazine said:


> I was just asked to allow "push notifications". What is that about?


See here.


----------



## S.V.

Ana survived the emoji purge. 👩‍🔧 Hah, they still look fine, were we always able to copy/paste them. 😍 💥 😜 ✨ 😂 👍 😛 🤘


----------



## DonnyB

velisarius said:


> The possibilities are explained here:
> 
> https://xenforo.com/community/threads/reactions-👍😍🤣😲🙁😡.154898/
> I don't expect Mike is thinking of enabling this feature.


It's so far only been enabled for "conversations".   If you look at one of your conversation messages, at the bottom right there's a "Like" icon which reveals a set of six little emojis by means of which you can 'react' to a message you've received.

The sender then presumably gets a 'reaction received': I think that's how it's designed to work.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I said earlier that I guessed they were minor points, but I would like to see New Posts on the line at the top of the page (instead of having to perform two operations (clicks) to see them), and You have (X) new alert(s) appear in a box at the bottom left of the page (for about 10-15 seconds) again.
We also have to do two separate clicks to log out.


----------



## Nanon

AndrasBP said:


> What's "reaction score"?


I got this, so I assume I'll definitely need to keep posting:




Edit - x-post with Donny: I'll need to keep conversing.
And nothing against the circular design _per se_, but I am considering changing or resizing my avatar - it looks terrible in a circle.


----------



## Nanon

@mkellogg, re interface language - do we need to report anything, or should we stick to English for the moment?
I just switched to Spanish and I saw this:


----------



## Magazine

Peterdg said:


> See here.




Thanks Peter


----------



## Magazine

sorry, probably stupid question, but I don't seem to be able to find my own threads...there used to be a link to your own threads. 

I tried to make a search for threads opened by magazine...and there you go...back to all threads I participated in. 

Oh, by the way, my friend from good old Michigan, hopeless mobile freak, that the forum looks really good on the LG V30. He is running the _android pye operating system_ (whatever that is....he is dictating  ) , and the page looks really nice and modern. I guess this was what you were looking for.
He is saying that "Kudos to the web designer"...and he is sorry that it doesn't look good on the _good old vacuum tube computers_...like mine


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Magazine said:


> I don't seem to be able to find my own threads...


----------



## Magazine

Thanks miguel, eso ha sido complicadísimo de ver   Vaya burro..yo, no tú, claro


----------



## mkellogg

Nanon said:


> re interface language - do we need to report anything, or should we stick to English for the moment?


The translations are not very good, and I haven't updated any of them to Xenforo 2.1 yet.  I'll try to do that tomorrow, but still, most of them need work. Over the next couple of months, I hope to find a way that you all can improve on the translations yourselves.


----------



## Roymalika

I do not like avatars in circles.  I prefer them in squares. I request @mkellogg to please change them to squares.


----------



## Roymalika

*Also colours for coloring text are not bright. Also they are few. There should be more colours and they should be bright.*
@mkellogg


----------



## bearded

I never used the function ''_Mark forums read_''. Can someone please explain to me what the purpose of that function is, and how it can/should be used? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Loob

Magazine said:


> And as the member the next time you see him might actually have another completely different colour,


Is that right? Ain'ttranslationfun, for example, is always pink, I think?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Loob said:


> Is that right? Ain'ttranslationfun, for example, is always pink, I think?



In the summer, I get tan.


----------



## velisarius

I just "reacted" to someone's post in a conversation but I don't see any change in their profile. Can it be that the "reactions" are visible only to the member who received them?


----------



## TheCrociato91

One thing I noticed with the latest update is that the forums no longer display in the site tab the number of notifications you have. Before this update, I would get a number in brackets that would show me if I had new notifications even when I was on another tab, which I found quite useful.

I'll add a screenshot because I'm not sure I explained myself clearly enough.


----------



## DonnyB

velisarius said:


> I just "reacted" to someone's post in a conversation but I don't see any change in their profile. Can it be that the "reactions" are visible only to the member who received them?



The only place I can see that figure displayed (apart from in your own profile) is on the Highest reaction score page. There, it looks like it only displays the current 'Top 20'.


----------



## osa_menor

I don't like the round avatar either. The star on my mouth is missing.

Osa (she-bear)


----------



## Magazine

Couldn't it be *the same size but square*? I think the other size was too big, this one looks friendlier, but for an avatar, the shape is a nuisance, as some parts are cut off, already mentioned before.


----------



## Loob

DonnyB said:


> The only place I can see that figure displayed (apart from in your own profile) is on the Highest reaction score page. There, it looks like it only displays the current 'Top 20'.


And all of those listed became members in 2004....


----------



## AndrasBP

velisarius said:


> I don't expect Mike is thinking of enabling this feature.





DonnyB said:


> It's so far only been enabled for "conversations". If you look at one of your conversation messages, at the bottom right there's a "Like" icon which reveals a set of six little emojis by means of which you can 'react' to a message you've received.


OK, thanks. 
I don't see why these "reactions" should be given "scores" though. It may generate unnecessary competition and attention-seeking.


----------



## velisarius

I suppose the emojis are a quick way of commenting on  a post when you don't have the time or inclination to reply more fully. Hmm...not my idea of a conversation, more of an acknowledgement that you've read the post - which is helpful.


----------



## Magazine

What I said before: the same colour is used for two different users in the same thread.

Ferrol and Sarah...maybe origin? They are both Spanish.

https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/¿a-cómo-estamos.3574874/#post-18190448


----------



## AndrasBP

Does anyone agree that if someone is interested in the Other Languages forum, they might assume that it only deals with Albanian, Azeri, Basque and Yiddish? These four languages are made visible on the main page because they have a "virtual sub-forum", but I think this can be misleading.


----------



## Peterdg

bearded said:


> I never used the function ''_Mark forums read_''. Can someone please explain to me what the purpose of that function is, and how it can/should be used? Many thanks in advance.


When you open a forum, you will see that some titles are in bold (if you have never used the "Mark forums read", most of the thread titles will be old).

Threads you have opened and have, since then, not received new posts, will have normal titles (i.e. not bold).

When you use "Mark forums read", all titles will become un-bolded (as if you had opened all the threads). After a while, some of the threads will receive new posts and the thread title will become bold again. 

I use this function all the time.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Magazine said:


> What I said before: the same colour is used for two different users in the same thread. Ferrol and Sarah...maybe origin? They are both Spanish.
> https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/¿a-cómo-estamos.3574874/#post-18190448


No. They have different colors in that thread:
Ferrol ████+████
Sarah ████+████
Ferrol = background #993366; Letter color: #df9fbf
sarah = background #7a1f3d; Letter color: #db7094

If you can't see all colors, maybe your monitor can't display an accurate color representation.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I have just had occasion to use the Omega (Special Characters) function; it answers my question from a few pages ago. Great job, Mike!


----------



## Magazine

I wonder if you have noticed yet...this problem (for me at that moment) has been solved. At the top left it says "your threads", very nice indeed. 

And then, once you open that, threads with your posts and even "unanswered threads", which I sometimes look for.


----------



## bearded

Peterdg said:


> When you open a forum…...


A very clear explanation! Thank you again.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

If I click on My threads, I see a list titled Threads started by ain'ttranslationfun?
If I click on Watched, I see a list titled My threads.


Also, when I click on a thread title, I see the page or the latest page beginning at the top, not after the last previous post.


----------



## Loob

We've now lost the one-click access to "Watched Forums" that Mike brought in a couple of weeks ago. Mike, could you please bring it back? I'd much rather have a "Watched Forums" button than a "My threads" button.


----------



## elroy

It seems that now, adding some smileys adds one or more extra spaces automatically.  Can this be undone please?  I'd like to be able to decide if I want to add spaces or not!


----------



## ewie

I suspect that this will turn out to be a purely academic exercise but heyho.

_Of those who have expressed their opinion on the new round avatars:_
2 were for _(actually 1 and 2 x ½)_
11 or 12 were against _('11 or 12' because I can't remember if I counted myself  )_

To be frank, there are so many things I dislike about this latest upgrade that I can't be bothered to list them.


----------



## elroy

ewie said:


> 2 were for _(actually 1 and 2 x ½)_


 Who else other than swift was for?


----------



## DonnyB

ewie said:


> _Of those who have expressed their opinion on the new round avatars:_
> 2 were for _(actually 1 and 2 x ½)_
> 11 or 12 were against _('11 or 12' because I can't remember if I counted myself  )_


I think you should disqualify yourself from voting because plain white looks the same in both shapes.


----------



## sound shift

For the last day or two, the 'bold' and 'italic' buttons have not been behaving as they should. I haven't changed anything at this end.


----------



## swift

I guess I'm so used to the circular format in social media that I don't mind it being the standard in these boards. I'm not against going back to the square format, although it could have rounded corners!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Loob said:


> We've now lost the one-click access to "Watched Forums" that Mike brought in a couple of weeks ago. Mike, could you please bring it back? I'd much rather have a "Watched Forums" button than a "My threads" button.



Yes, one more procedure for which we have to do two clicks.


----------



## Packard

The avatars all look like they are being viewed through a telescope.  Why the round avatars?  It is really is not attractive most of the avatars were created to be a square or rectangle.

I do wish that the designers of this software had hired a professional graphic artist.  The look of the pages is just a bit clunky.  It does not affect functionality but it does affect how we feel when we are posting.

And finally the images are no longer sized alike and some are huge and wildly out of  proportion to their function.  Hopefull there will be a way to deal with that.  Perhaps as a clickable thumbnail.


----------



## Peterdg

ewie said:


> I suspect that this will turn out to be a purely academic exercise but heyho.
> 
> _Of those who have expressed their opinion on the new round avatars:_
> 2 were for _(actually 1 and 2 x ½)_
> 11 or 12 were against _('11 or 12' because I can't remember if I counted myself  )_
> 
> To be frank, there are so many things I dislike about this latest upgrade that I can't be bothered to list them.


Well, I did not give my opinion because, as far as I'm concerned, it is irrelevant. I couldn't care less for round or square avatars: it's all the same.


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> Well, I did not give my opinion because, as far as I'm concerned, it is irrelevant. I couldn't care less for round or square avatars: it's all the same.


I thought they were too big compared with the text but, as you say, it's quite irrelevant.

But I'm thrilled at my latest discovery: the special characters (the omega pull-down thingy) now includes IPA characters, so you don't have to copy/paste them from another source. Brilliant!


----------



## Peterdg

Amapolas said:


> the special characters (the omega pull-down thingy) now includes IPA characters


I already reported that a couple of 100 posts ago


----------



## Amapolas

Peterdg said:


> I already reported that a couple of 100 posts ago


Oh, it merits 're-reporting' anyway.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

(I think this was mentioned above, but) What's the use of "Watched forums"?


----------



## Peterdg

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> (I think this was mentioned above, but) What's the use of "Watched forums"?


You get a list of the forums you are watching and you see immediately if there are new posts in them; if so, the title of the forum will be in bold. The main forum page wil give you the same information, but you will have to scroll through 90% of forums you are not interested in.

I use the function every now and then.


----------



## elroy

OMG I can’t imagine my forum activity _without_ Watched Forums!!!

You can watch the forums you frequent, and when you click “Watched Forums,” it shows you only those forums, so you don’t have to scroll through the whole list to find your forums.

You can also set it up to alert you every time a thread is started in a forum you’re watching.  (I have this turned off.)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

But doesn't the Watched threads give you the same information, i. e. update you on the latest posts in all the threads you contribute to?


----------



## elroy

The same information as what?


----------



## swift

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> But doesn't the Watched threads give you the same information, i. e. update you on the latest posts in all the threads you contribute to?


Do you understand the difference between _Threads _and _Forums_, Mr Ain’t?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> OMG I can’t imagine my forum activity _without_ Watched Forums!!!


I cannot either!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

swift said:


> Do you understand the difference between _Threads _and _Forums_, Mr Ain’t?



Yes. I know which forums I watch, and click on them on the home page if I want to catch up on them. I do like to be alerted if someone has contributed to a thread I've posted in, though.


----------



## elroy

Can we have the one-click "Watched Forums" back, pleeeeaasssse?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

elroy said:


> Can we have the one-click "Watched Forums" back, pleeeeaasssse?



What's the point? I've just checked and when I clicked on Watched forums I read "You are not watching any forums." Umm...  really?


----------



## Loob

For "Watched Forums" to work, you need to have Watched some forums, ain'tt - see the button at the top right of the front page of each forum.


elroy said:


> Can we have the one-click "Watched Forums" back, pleeeeaasssse?


Seconded.


----------



## mkellogg

elroy said:


> Can we have the one-click "Watched Forums" back, pleeeeaasssse?


I checked the stats on that page. Hardly anybody uses it.  Can you just create a bookmark in your browser? With a little extra work you could probably even set some shortcut with the bookmark to make it show up quickly.


----------



## Loob

mkellogg said:


> I checked the stats on that page. Hardly anybody uses it.


I'm quite surprised by that. The two pages I use most frequently are "Watched forums" and "Threads with your posts". To be fair, I often - though not always - reach "Watched forums" via a browser shortcut.

Don't the options reached by clicking on "My threads" largely duplicate those reached via the down-arrow next to "Find threads"?


----------



## swift

Loob said:


> I'm quite surprised by that.


Maybe it's only you, @elroy and me who use that link!


----------



## Loob

Could be, Don José....


----------



## elroy

I do have it bookmarked already.  I guess that'll work!


----------



## Graciela J

sound shift said:


> For the last day or two, the 'bold' and 'italic' buttons have not been behaving as they should. I haven't changed anything at this end.



I have noticed that. I have to change the editor to use BB codes if I want to write words in italic or bold (other buttons like color font or size don't work,either). It happens in Internet Explorer; in Edge it seems to work well.


----------



## AndrasBP

What do the letters "fl" (or is it a symbol?) mean right next to the "Search" button at the top right?


----------



## Barque

AndrasBP said:


> What do the letters "fl" (or is it a symbol?) mean right next to the "Search" button at the top right?


I don't see them.


----------



## Magazine

Barque said:


> I don't see them.



I can't see them either. I write on a computer, maybe this is a feature only available for mobile devices?


----------



## AndrasBP

Barque said:


> I don't see them.





Magazine said:


> I can't see them either. I write on a computer, maybe this is a feature only available for mobile devices?


I saw those letters on my PC but now on my laptop (possibly with different graphics settings) I can see the magnifying glass symbol.


----------



## Nanon

I don't see "fl" either, and I am using a mobile phone right now.


----------



## AnythingGoes

mkellogg said:


> You wanted a dark theme, right? I will try to find one to add to the board next week.


I'd like a way to increase the font size in the mobile version. Would this be possible with a skin that's unchanged except for font sizes? 

The font the editor uses is easy for me to read. The font it displays messages in is too small.


----------



## marrish

I'd like to report that the *BB codes for tables* are not working (see the help page>bb codes).

Another question is if it's possible to devise a button "*copy formatting*"? "Remove formatting" is already there.


----------



## Ghabi

swift said:


> Maybe it's only you, @elroy and me who use that link!


Count me in! I use it _all the time_. But four people do not a majority make.


----------



## bearded

I, too, use it all the time!


----------



## siares

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Also, when I click on a thread title, I see the page or the latest page beginning at the top, not after the last previous post.


Wasn't it before that you went to the top of first page?
....Now the 'unread posts' is not available on the bottom of the page, but I think whenever I click on a long thread, not title, but on the button 'x time ago'; it brings me to the first post I haven't read.
__
Another vote for watched forums one click option.
And a vote against round avatars.

I like ewie's sticking it to the letter system.


----------



## mkellogg

Graciela J said:


> It happens in Internet Explorer; in Edge it seems to work well.


I thought that Xenforo stopped supporting Internet Explorer in this release. I am surprised that it even works. I recommend moving to Edge or another browser sooner rather than later if you can.


----------



## L'irlandais

ewie said:


> I suspect that this will turn out to be a purely academic exercise but heyho.
> 
> _Of those who have expressed their opinion on the new round avatars:_
> 2 were for _(actually 1 and 2 x ½)_
> 11 or 12 were against _('11 or 12' because I can't remember if I counted myself  )_
> 
> To be frank, there are so many things I dislike about this latest upgrade that I can't be bothered to list them.


I am delighted Mike Kellogg has updated the forum, I imagine it takes a fair old effort to do so.  When I choose my avatar it fitted nicely with the square format.  If I felt strongly about the corners being clipped off, I would simply go find myself a new, different image better adapted to the round avatar now available.  Honestly, in the grand scheme of things does it really matter if the avatars are round or square?  I am genuinely surprised at the negativity of some members.  People are reluctant to change, I get that.  However the following quote seems particularly relevant to me.


> « He that will not apply new remedies must expect new evils; for time is the greatest innovator.”
> Sir Francis Bacon (1561-1626).


This isn’t an upgrade just for the sake of upgrading.  Had Mike not upgraded, we would have a less secure website.  I prefer having a secure website and am quite prepared to put up with a few minor inconveniences.





> We like to think the world we live in is a given and a constant, but in truth it’s continually changing and re-inventing itself.


When I was a lad, of you wanted to look up something in a dictionary, it meant opening a book of that name. If one didn’t know exactly how to spell the word, there was every chance one might not find the correct page.  That meant a fruitless search.  Isn’t it amazing that nowadays we can go online and type in our query, have several spelling options proposed to us and get the definition in a click?  And to those who take such connivences for granted, I say shame on you.


----------



## velisarius

I'm not particularly upset about the new avators looking like baubles on a Christmas tree. Perhaps they take up fewer pixies (pixles? whatever...)  than the square ones did. 

I had a look at the other WR style options (extreme bottom left of the page) and noticed that if I choose the black background I can have the  added advantage of an arrow that zooms me to t*he top or to the bottom* of the page. I was wondering if we could have that on the plain vanilla version as well.


----------



## heypresto

I can't see the arrow, but unless I'm misunderstanding you, you can use the 'home' and 'end' keys on your keyboard to do that.

Edit: I've just seen the arrows, and yes, 'home' and 'end' do the same job.


----------



## velisarius

My keyboard doesn't do that, or at least it doesn't work for me on this forum.

Have you looked at the option called _Shades of Grey (cream accent)_? I like the feel of it, but it tires my eyes.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

velisarius said:


> an arrow that zooms me to t*he top or to the bottom* of the page


The upwards arrow is there already.


----------



## elroy

Yes, but there's no down arrow.  That's odd that this would change with a change of the "skin"!

Macs don't have HOME and END keys.  Does anyone know what the equivalents are?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

elroy said:


> END keys


Maybe fn+↓


----------



## Mary49

elroy said:


> Macs don't have HOME and END keys.  Does anyone know what the equivalents are?


HOME = fn + <---

END = fn + --->


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elroy said:


> Yes, but there's no down arrow. That's odd that this would change with a change of the "skin"!


Yes, I'm sure it's just a little bug.


----------



## L'irlandais

AndrasBP said:


> Does anyone agree that if someone is interested in the Other Languages forum, they might assume that it only deals with Albanian, Azeri, Basque and Yiddish? These four languages are made visible on the main page because they have a "virtual sub-forum", but I think this can be misleading.


The forum main page mentions 50 languages.  Given that the Other languages forum covers 6, or 7 thousand* other living languages, a compromise is necessary.
*How Many World Languages Are There? | Day Translations


----------



## Perseas

After the forum upgrade I receive a message on the bottom of the screen which reads "WordReference Forums would like your permission to enable push notifications. " What are these "push notifications"? Thanks.


----------



## Loob

Perseas said:


> After the forum upgrade I receive a message on the bottom of the screen which reads "WordReference Forums would like your permission to enable push notifications. " What are these "push notifications"? Thanks.


See posts 345 - 348, Perseas


----------



## Perseas

Loob said:


> See posts 345 - 348, Perseas


Thanks a lot, Loob!


----------



## TheCrociato91

elroy said:


> It seems that now, adding some smileys adds one or more extra spaces automatically. Can this be undone please? I'd like to be able to decide if I want to add spaces or not!


Pretty please, Mike?   I don't really care about smileys but I do care about special symbols.


----------



## mkellogg

TheCrociato91 said:


> Pretty please, Mike?   I don't really care about smileys but I do care about special symbols.


12345678

I don't see extra spaces. Can you please explain this one to me?


----------



## TheCrociato91

mkellogg said:


> I don't see extra spaces. Can you please explain this one to me?


Well, I'm not sure what to say.  

I was just now typing the word "explicaci*ó*n" and after I clicked on the "*ó*" special symbol, I got an extra space after it once it appeared in the text. I don't seem to be getting any extra space now. I'm not sure what I was doing wrong. 

My apologies, and thank you for your prompt response.


Edit. I think I found what I was doing wrong. I would type, say, "explicacion" with an unaccented "o", then highlight the "o", click on "*ó*" in the special symbol dropdown menu and when it appeared in the text, it created an extra space before and after it.


----------



## L'irlandais

My apologies if this has been asked already.  What is my « Reaction score » ?
Can we react to forum posts, as in like them?
In my profile there is a page for Newsfeed reactions.


> Unfortunately, none of your content has received any reactions yet. You'll need to keep posting!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's explained here

reactions


----------



## elroy

Lots of options are still not available in the mobile version (unless it's just my phone!).  Off the top of my head:

- strike-through
- color
- size 
- the new right-to-left buttons 

Is this going to be fixed?


----------



## Jersey123

Great job! A lot of useful tools.


----------



## eno2

The annoyingly short 'Edit thread title' time limit has been greatly extended. Thanks.


----------



## JulianStuart

Not sure if it has been covered already, but I would ike to suggest that links be underline mode as well as blue text.  A couple of times I've seen people miss that some word or phrase was a link provided to help them with some issue...


----------



## pointvirgule

JulianStuart said:


> I would ike to suggest that links be underline mode as well as blue text.


I second that.


----------



## velisarius

It would be a boon. I've started bolding and underlining any links I post, but it's a bit of a nuisance. The new colours are very faded-looking, and I often find it necessary to use both colour and bold text to make the difference visible.


----------



## Jektor

JulianStuart said:


> Not sure if it has been covered already, but I would ike to suggest that links be underline mode as well as blue text.  A couple of times I've seen people miss that some word or phrase was a link provided to help them with some issue...





velisarius said:


> It would be a boon. I've started bolding and underlining any links I post, but it's a bit of a nuisance. The new colours are very faded-looking, and I often find it necessary to use both colour and bold text to make the difference visible.
> .



I agree.
It seems strange that thread links in the WR dictionary pages are coloured in a distinctive blue, but links in the forums are an almost invisible pale purple. See the distinctive blue links at the bottom of this page:
wordreference.com - thread links souhaiter

I have started colouring and underlining links as above to make them obvious. 
But it is a drag.
I hope this can be fixed. It should not be a complicated software change.
.


----------



## JClaudeK

My apologies if this has been asked already: 

Why doesn't the message that/ when an answer had been edited  appear any more (as it used to  before the upgrade)? 
That was very useful, IMO.


----------



## heypresto

It does. At least in the _English Only_ forum it does.

In fact I've just seen an edited post, and it says "Last edited: 20 minutes ago" in the bottom right-hand corner.

I'll edit this post as soon as I've posted it, to see if the message comes up here . . .

Edit. It didn't.   Maybe it will if I edit it after an intervening post.

Just editing this again to see what happens.


----------



## JClaudeK

heypresto said:


> It does. At least in the _English Only_ forum it does.
> 
> In fact I've just seen an edited post, and it says "Last edited: 20 minutes ago" in the bottom right-hand corner.


In German only, French only, French-English Vocabulary and and F-E Grammar it doesn't.


----------



## heypresto

I just edited my post above, and can see a message to that effect in the corner. Can you?


----------



## mkellogg

There is a time limit on editing a post without causing the "edit"message. I use it frequently to correct my typos! I think the timer is set to five minutes.


----------



## JulianStuart

JClaudeK said:


> My apologies if this has been asked already:
> 
> Why doesn't the message that/ when an answer had been edited  appear any more (as it used to  before the upgrade)?
> That was very useful, IMO.


I have not studied it in detail but my impression is that you much more time now to edit (typos and rethinks etc) before the "edited" message occurs.  It will eventually appear, but previously you had less time.  Anyone else have the same experience?


----------



## JClaudeK

mkellogg said:


> There is a time limit on editing a post without causing the "edit"message. I use it frequently to correct my typos! I think the timer is set to five minutes.


I've edited messages hours later and no "edit"message occured.


----------



## Amapolas

mkellogg said:


> There is a time limit on editing a post without causing the "edit"message. I use it frequently to correct my typos! I think the timer is set to five minutes.


I do that all the time.
Do you happen to know how long it is until you can’t edit any more? I sometimes spot my mistakes many days or weeks too late.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Amapolas said:


> Do you happen to know how long it is until you can’t edit any more? I sometimes spot my mistakes many days or weeks too late.


24 hours. After that, you need to ask a moderator to edit your message on your behalf.


----------



## Amapolas

Paulfromitaly said:


> 24 hours. After that, you need to ask a moderator to edit your message on your behalf.


Tante grazie.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

During those five minutes, is the post only available for viewing by the member who posted it? (I hope so, 'cause many's the time I've seen a post of mine put up before I've finished typing it!)


----------



## Amapolas

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> During those five minutes, is the post only available for viewing by the member who posted it? (I hope so, 'cause many's the time I've seen a post of mine put up before I've finished typing it!)


Huh? How do you mean?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> I've edited messages hours later and no "edit"message occured.


It has been fixed. Thank you.


----------



## S.V.

Has anybody seen this, where editing* X word* applies the same format to other paragraphs.

*Say after I make "X word" bold, this line down here also got the format. Not sure if it's just me.*

EDIT: Hm, that was on Firefox. I logged on Opera and it doesn't seem to be happening. Firefox in Incognito without extensions also does it. Maybe some update bugged it, since it wasn't happening before.


----------



## JClaudeK

S.V. said:


> Has anybody seen this, where editing* X word* applies the same format to other paragraphs.


Yes, I'he this problem, too (on Firefox ). It's quite annoying. 
Same thing when I want to add a link/ colours/ underlined text etc.  (the whole texte after becomes a "link" etc.).


----------



## S.V.

Thank you, Claude, for the confirmation. I found this, Baxter says "Xenforo will include a workaround in the 2.1.4 release expected this month (August 2019)" So I guess we will have to wait a bit. 

A workaround is writing everything in the same paragraph first (no bug), and then separating. No bug if all is in 1 paragraph.


----------



## Jektor

I have the same problem. This seems to have started in the past week or so.  If I write out several paragraphs of text, and then go back and change the format of a word or sentence (bold, italic, underline, colour etc.), the change often suddenly applies to the whole text. I have to go into the BB Code and correct the setting - the closing BB Code tag is usually incorrectly placed at the end of the whole text instead of at the end of the selected word or sentence being modified (Windows 10 PC with Firefox).


----------



## JClaudeK

Jektor said:


> the closing BB Code tag is usually incorrectly placed at the end of the text instead of at the end of the word or sentence being modified (Windows 10 PC with Firefox).


+ 1

And I have problems with the Smileys - and other signs -, too. They use to disappear when I click on "poster une réponse".


----------



## ewie

I'm having all these problems too ~ see the last post of this thread, for example. (I use Firefox.)


----------



## lingobingo

There are all sorts of minor problems on my Mac (also using Firefox). It seems that every time there’s an upgrade, one problem gets resolved but it’s replaced by two or three others.

Currently, when I make one word or phrase bold or coloured, often a load of other words get changed too, which I then have to correct manually. I also have to change the font manually if I want it to display while I’m writing, although the text does come up in the right font when actually posted. And emojis (among other problems) now convert to their code if you cut and paste a line with them in.


----------



## nimak

S.V. said:


> Has anybody seen this, where editing* X word* applies the same format to other paragraphs.
> 
> *Say after I make "X word" bold, this line down here also got the format. Not sure if it's just me.*





Jektor said:


> ...the closing BB Code tag is usually incorrectly placed at the end of the whole text instead of at the end of the selected word or sentence being modified...





JClaudeK said:


> And I have problems with the Smileys - and other signs -, too. They use to disappear when I click on "poster une réponse".



Same problems at me too.


----------



## Magazine

Oh, great, I was just going to mention this glitch, very annoying by the way, as you have to go back, delete the bolding, for example, then continue, if you bold again, the whole text bolds* again* and so on.

*As you can probably see here. 

There you are, I bolded again in the previous line and the rest of the text is automatically bolded. 




			Excuse the formatting weirdness ~ this latest version of the site has a mind of its own, and not a good one at that.
		
Click to expand...


I hear ya, Ewie , I hear ya. *


----------



## ewie

I'm glad someone hears me/us, Mag.


----------



## Magazine

I just discovered another glitch, not so important as the formatting which is really annoying but anyway.

Smileys seem to disappear for no reason. I sent a PM to a mod and all smileys, 3 of them, had disappeared. I had to edit and then they stayed put,. oh!!! Nomak said the same on post 485! Ah well...but for me this is the first time it happened.
However, I find that's a minor nuisance compared to the formatting.

I hope that can be fixed soon.


----------



## Bevj

I am now having the same problem as Jektor (#481 above).  When I add a link in a post,  the whole unabridged link appears by magic at the end of the post as well as where it is supposed to be.


----------



## bearded

Magazine said:


> Smileys seem to disappear for no reason.


I'm having the same problem. I almost always have to put them twice in order that they stay.


----------



## Amapolas

Magazine said:


> Oh, great, I was just going to mention this glitch, very annoying by the way, as you have to go back, delete the bolding, for example, then continue, if you bold again, the whole text bolds* again* and so on.
> 
> *As you can probably see here.
> 
> There you are, I bolded again in the previous line and the rest of the text is automatically bolded.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, Ewie , I hear ya. *


I've just had the *bold *experience, too.


----------



## Bevj

I'm getting it when typing in bold, in italics, when adding links and when colouring text .  
It is really very annoying.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, yes, I've been trying to write everything in a paragraph (without enter) and then it doesn't happen. Then I separate at the end.


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> I'm getting it when typing in bold, in italics, when adding links and when colouring text .
> It is really very annoying.


Indeed, and it seems to be getting worse adding the glitch of the smileys...I couldn't agree more, very annoying.


----------



## Peterdg

Which browser are you all using? I'm using Chrome on W7 and I don't see any of the problems described here.


----------



## Jektor

There is a useful online BBCode editor here which may be helpful for editing reply text outside Word Ref:
systutorials.com - tools bbeditor


----------



## Bevj

Peterdg said:


> Which browser are you all using? I'm using Chrome on W7 and I don't see any of the problems described here.


I use Firefox and have no intention of changing.  I think I read somewhere back in this thread that these glitches are FF-based.
I don't get these problems on my phone (Chrome).


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> I use Firefox and have no intention of changing.  I think I read somewhere back in this thread that these glitches are FF-based.



They are firefox based? Well, I have always used FF, too, and don't want to change it, either. I only use the computer. 


By the way, I wonder if something is happening: I just posted this on a thread: 



> .....dijo _en mis veinte*s*_...quizás fue un error.



First I used italics and then added the bolding...and the rest of the sentence is ok and didn't change after the formatting. I would like to think the problem has been solved?


----------



## JClaudeK

Magazine said:


> First I used italics and then added the bolding...and the rest of the sentence is ok and didn't change after the formatting.


Sometimes such "miracles" happen (on my computer, too)   but not often. 


Magazine said:


> I would like to think the problem has been solved?


+ 1

_..... has been solved_ or will soon be solved?


----------



## velisarius

Smilies still regularly disappearing.


----------



## bearded

velisarius said:


> Smilies still regularly disappearing.


Here too.


----------



## Jektor

velisarius said:


> Smilies still regularly disappearing.
> .


You can paste this code into the Word Ref reply box to display this smiley:

[IMG]https://forum.wordreference.com/attachments/smile01c-jpg.29598/[/IMG]


----------



## ewie

I wonder if anyone who deals with this kind of matter is dealing with this matter ... or even aware of it.


----------



## Magazine

ewie said:


> I wonder if anyone who deals with this kind of matter is dealing with this matter ... or even aware of it.


Good question, I guess we are all wondering....

My previous post was wishful thinking....it happened again, formatting went wild


----------



## velisarius

Jektor said:


> You can paste this code into the Word Ref reply box to display this smiley:
> 
> [IMG]https://forum.wordreference.com/attachments/smile01c-jpg.29598/[/IMG]



If I could be bothered, yes. I may resort to using a huge smiley or even a huge smiley gif in *all *my posts until somebody takes notice or decides to do away with them altogether, which is a clean solution.


----------



## DearPrudence

Amapolas said:


> I've just had the *bold *experience, too.


So annoying.
When I bold something in the first line, let's say, it bolds all the other lines afterwards 
I'm using Firefox.


----------



## Amapolas

DearPrudence said:


> So annoying.
> When I bold something in the first line, let's say, it bolds all the other lines afterwards
> I'm using Firefox.


I'm using Firefox, too. It seems to be a FF glitch, then. Anyway, I'm quite comfortable with FF and not planning to switch over to Chrome. It will surely be corrected in time, perhaps with the next update.


----------



## Loob

Is it only me, or is anyone else having trouble using the "colour text" symbol? I'm having to use BBcodes - which is time-consuming.
(The problem happens on my Android tablet, with Chrome. So it's not Firefox-related.)


----------



## ewie

I'm not having any trouble with colour, Mrs  [touches wood]

Meanwhile here's my latest masterpiece:


ewie said:


> Also: _lashings of dosh_ is poking fun at Johnson's typical speech.
> You have to have lived your whole life in the UK to recognize these things, but _lashings_ is commonly associated with things like kiddies' novelist Enid Blyton's (1897-1968) 'Famous Five' series (1942-63) in which five posh jolly-hockeysticks kiddies have adventures then as a reward sit down to 'lashings of hard-boiled eggs' etc.
> _Dosh*_ is more difficult to place ~ it's less 'marked'.  But the combination _lashings of dosh_ is the kind of thing Johnson would typically say in his very-much-overgrown-Eton-schoolboy way.
> Further down the bus it says _Tally ho!_ which is only ever uttered (seriously) by extremely posh folk intent on killing foxes for 'sport'.
> 
> *According to my slang dictionary: "the term appeared in the US c. 1850, then vanished, to re-emerge in the UK in the 1950s".  Curious history.
> 
> (the usual formatting *hell* at work here)


----------



## PaulQ

As has been said, "BB code" overcomes this but is tedious.

I have occasional problems with the formatting ribbon not working at all, and the "post reply" button being dead.

Win 10 x 64 (lastest update) Firefox 69.0 (64bit)


----------



## mkellogg

Notifications for this thread were not reaching me for some reason.

Xenforo promised a fix in the next release, but that is taking a while. I've found a fix for the Firefox and smiley problems and applied it. Let me know if this causes any other problems!


----------



## Loob

Loob said:


> Is it only me, or is anyone else having trouble using the "colour text" symbol? I'm having to use BBcodes - which is time-consuming.
> (The problem happens on my Android tablet, with Chrome. So it's not Firefox-related.)


I can write in colour again - hurrah!


----------



## S.V.

Thank you, Mr. Kellogg, for fixing it.


----------



## Loob

Loob said:


> I can write in colour again - hurrah!


Ah, no - I still can't on my Android tablet...


----------



## Bevj

Loob said:


> Ah, no - I still can't on my Android tablet...


I can.  The colour option is hidden in the drop down menu with the bold, italics, strike through etc. options.


----------



## Loob

Ah, it's come back on my tablet! Thank you, Mike.

PS to Bevj: I could always see the symbol - it was just that when I hit it, nothing happened....


----------



## mkellogg

S.V. said:


> Thank you, Mr. Kellogg, for fixing it.


Well, I didn't really fix it. The Xenforo people did that for us. I just upgraded to the latest version when it was ready.


----------



## sound shift

I don't wish to receive push notifications, so when the question "Do you wish to receive push notifications?" appeared, I selected the answer "Never ask me this question again", but the question keeps returning. It's not a big deal, but I think the software should be responding to my reply, not ignoring it.


----------



## mkellogg

sound shift said:


> but the question keeps returning


You web browser should be keeping track of which websites notifications have been allowed and denied on. For some reason, the browser isn't saving your choice.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

A suggestion: how about adding the symbol for "Copyright" [letter 'C' in a circle] to the "Omega" (special characters) function?


----------



## PaulQ

If you hold down the "Alt" key  and, on the number pad (not the numbers on the top row) type 0169, you get the © symbol.

If you have Windows, do a search in File Explorer for "charmap.exe" and create a shortcut on your desktop. This will provide access to more symbols and letters than you can wave a stick at - many of them can be reproduced by an "Alt +nnnn" combination, and those that can't can be copied and pasted.

© PaulQ


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Too bad we can't just click on this in the Omega forum, or the symbol for "Registered Trademark".

By the way, on my (oldish) computer the keypad doesn't work for 1, 4, 6, and 9.


----------



## JulianStuart

©  Option g on a Mac 
™ Option 2 on a Mac


----------



## lingobingo

Option 2 on my Mac gives me a euro sign: € (bit late for that! ). 

You need shift-option 2 for the trademark symbol ™.


----------



## JulianStuart

lingobingo said:


> Option 2 on my Mac gives me a euro sign: € (bit late for that! ).
> 
> You need shift-option 2 for the trademark symbol ™.


The shift is reversed for a US versus UK keyboard. (Who knew?)


----------



## lingobingo




----------



## mkellogg

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> A suggestion: how about adding the symbol for "Copyright" [letter 'C' in a circle] to the "Omega" (special characters) function?


Good idea. I just added them. ©™®


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

mkellogg said:


> Good idea. I just added them. ©™®



Thanks!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
it would be useful, to me at least, to have the "< Previous | Next > " buttons on the top of the thread too (just like the old version had).


----------



## JulianStuart

It's been this way for a while and still in iOS 13.4 that the teardrop does not bring up the colour palette. I rarely use colour, but when I do .... I use a text shortcut (color with an x attached) to bring up this
COLOR=rgb(209, 72, 65)]Text[/COLOR but enclosed in [ ]
then copy/paste and colour-tune


----------



## mkellogg

alfaalfa said:


> it would be useful, to me at least, to have the "< Previous | Next > " buttons on the top of the thread too (just like the old version had).


You reminded me that there used to be shortcuts for these. I just restored them. See the accesskey chart to see how to use them in your browser. For example, in Chrome on Windows, hit Alt+Shift+n right now to go to the "Next" thread. "N" is for Next and "p" is for Previous. Hope this helps!


----------



## alfaalfa

mkellogg said:


> Hope this helps!


Great. Thanks!


----------



## MrMuselk

JulianStuart said:


> It's been this way for a while and still in iOS 13.4 that the teardrop does not bring up the colour palette. I rarely use colour, but when I do .... I use a text shortcut (color with an x attached) to bring up this
> COLOR=rgb(209, 72, 65)]Text[/COLOR but enclosed in [ ]
> then copy/paste and colour-tune


True, that still isn’t working for me, I don’t know how to use shortcuts anyway on mobile   (can you?)


----------



## alfaalfa

alfaalfa said:


> Ciao,
> it would be useful, to me at least, to have the "< Previous | Next > " buttons on the top of the thread too (just like the old version had).
> 
> View attachment 39764


Once again on the same topic. Now the  "< Previous | Next > " buttons totally disappeared. On mobile too. Is that a choice? Thanks.


----------



## Packard

I found that I can use MS snipping tool to copy images and directly place them in the post without going to the "insert image" icon.  This is faster and easier and it allows you to crop the image as you wish.  This only works with a decent size image as it will display at the exact size as the snippet.

It also allows snippets from Google books which are resistant to copying.


----------



## Edinburgher

alfaalfa said:


> Now the "< Previous | Next > " buttons totally disappeared.


Yes, I noticed this yesterday, I think.  Last time this happened, it was associated with an update.  Has there been another one?
It's a nuisance because it makes it much less convenient to thread-surf and work one's way through the most recent few dozen threads.


----------



## mkellogg

alfaalfa said:


> Now the "< Previous | Next > " buttons totally disappeared.


I tried upgrading tot the latest version of that add-on and it caused problems. I had to disable it. I've reverted to the old version and everything should be fine for now. I might test to find the exact problem, so don't be surprised if the links disappear again briefly over the next week or two!


----------



## Edinburgher

mkellogg said:


> everything should be fine for now


Thank you.  I see they're now at the top of the page, which I think is where they used to be prior to the last major upgrade that moved them to the bottom. I think at the top is probably slightly better than at the bottom, if they can't be in both places.


----------



## Edinburgher

Wow!  Just like that, all of a sudden they are at the top *and* the bottom!

Well done, thank you.


----------



## alfaalfa

Edinburgher said:


> they are at the top *and* the bottom!


This is my fave layout


----------

